# The Bunnies of Ten Acre Woods



## tenacrewoods (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi! Everyone

I just couldn't wait tillJanuary so Tuesday we went bymy breeders house to Just lookat her bunnies as she wouldn't have babies for a few days and only oneold enough for sale at this time.

So we looked and talked for a while then went Home,she had a Tort Lopthat I really loved but of coarse he wasn't the one for sale!

This is the one for sale,He's about to fly away.




Well I couldn't stand it, I keep going to her site and going backand going back to look at that Pic of this little Fawn colored Buck andSo called her today and said we had fallin in Love and we wanted him.
He's quite Adorable isn't he? He's 5 months old and weighs a Whoppin 1.75lbs :inlove:


I'd already bought 16 cages for my Rabbitry(2 X 8holeRuns)but nothing to keep a bunny in the House so before picking him up wewent shopping for those NIC Cubes to build him a new house. 

When we got to the breeders he let all of us hold him and he cuddled myshoulder,givin me little Bunny Hug's for like 10 mins. :hug:
Ok! Ok! Herrrrrrrrrrrre's.......Mongo

He's checkin out his new digs.




Relaxing a bit.




Takin his first bite of hey with his new family.




More Pics following!

If these 2 Postshould go in the Bunny Blogs? could A Mod. Please move It for me?


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 12, 2006)

Sittin Pretty,Looks like he's posing! :wink








Getting ready for TakeOff :shock2:





Thinks he's gonna Fly :laugh:







Now all settled in and Piggin out, in less than 30 minutes.:inlove:






That's all for now but I'll take more pics of him and "Mongo's Mansion"
tomorrow! 



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Mike, your new addition is beautiful, or should I say handsome.

Love the picture where it looks like he's ready for take off.

Looking forward to more pictures.

Susan:apollo:

PS

Is that you in your avitar? Nice Hat. Good Lookin Cowboy too!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 12, 2006)

Aww...welcome home, Mongo!! You shouldput those adorable pictures in a Bunny Blog, while you're slowlyintroducing your new bunny family! 

Wonderful, adorable choice...Mongo is so cute!! 

We just melt over bunnies around here, can ya tell?? 

Rosie*


----------



## KimandCocoa (Nov 12, 2006)

Aww what a cutie!!!

I want to get a holland lop as my next bunny.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi!SOOOSKA

Thanks For the Nicecompliments, Yes thats me in the Avatar,The Wife seems to like that picalso butit'll be changed to thebetterLookinman in the Family "Mongo" Later on.:laugh:

maherwoman

I thought one of the mods might move it to TheBunny Blog but I guess I need to do that Myself maybeTonight, He is Adorable isn't He!:bunnyheart


KimandCocoa
The Holland Lops are My Favorite. I lust love their littleRound heads,Big Beautiful Eyes and those adorable Floppy ears.

:inlove:



The wife just took some more pics and says he got the cuttiest littleButt when he stands up.:shock2::laugh:I''ll have to find that pic andpost it!

Look at that that Cute little Butt!





Look at the little bugger climb before we gotthe top on Mongo's Mansion.:shock2:





Here's2 moreof my little man's Pics!:yes:









MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## binkies (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh my gosh! I didn't know they canclimb!!! He is soooo very cute. Looks like he isvery comfortable in his new home.


----------



## Haley (Nov 12, 2006)

He is adorable!

Im so happy for you and your family that you were able tp bring this little one home!

Oh, and I'll move this to bunny blogs for ya! Cant wait to hear how he's settling into his new home. Lucky little guy


----------



## ec (Nov 12, 2006)

He's beautiful - and I hope he might change your mind about house rabbits. (Said by a convert to house rabbit-dom. BTW... )


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 12, 2006)

Ooh what a lovely boy! :bunnydance: Look at his gorgeous bum!

I love the hollands as well, there was a thread on an NZ forum theother day where people were listing their favourite breeds on rabbitand hollands were getting very insulted and I got a bit annoyed :X. Itseems that the person who started the thread didn't like them at all,said they had broken ears and looked like fluffly slippers. Pffft!


----------



## ec (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh, can they ever! I had to make somemodifications to Nibbles' ex-pen and condo (they're attached), as shecan jump up to the top crossbar and then *climb out.* She lives in myfamily room (which is where I spend most of my time when I'm home), butone morning I was awakened to the sound of somebunny hopping around onmy BR floor - she came all the way upstairs to find me, and had onlybeen up the stairs (they're only enclosed on one side) via carrier....She's a bold one!
*
binkies wrote: *


> Oh my gosh! I didn't knowthey can climb!!! He is soooo very cute. Looks likehe is very comfortable in his new home.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 13, 2006)

Thank You! Everyone for the sweet compliments.:kiss:



What does everyone Think of his name? My girls thinks Daddyisplain Silly but the Wife andI justloveit.:highfive:

He can definitely Climb and quick too. :faint:


Well Here it is "Mongo's Mansion"!




Actually My littles girls built the entire Thing,I gave them theinstructions,a large pack of electrical ties and my cordless jig sawand of course the Cubes.
Then I went into my room to watch a Basketball game, 2 hours later theycame in to get me and show off their "Exceptionally Beautiful Work".:blueribbon:I am one "Proud Papa". :wiggle
I'd say they did one heck of a Job for 10 and 11 year olds! :yes:




I think Mongo Really likes his new Digs too,:happybunny:but I not so sure how he feels about his new Room Mates yet! onder:






Haley Thanks for moving the thread, Now Mongo's got his very own Blog!:bunnydance::bunnydance:

Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey! Everyone 

Target has the NIC cubes on saleright now for $14.95 and it only took 1-3/4 boxes to build "Mongo'sMansion".:shock2:



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## naturestee (Nov 13, 2006)

What a cute little bun!:bunnyheart And I love the name! Your girls did anawesome job with the cage- now I know who to call.

So I see how well the "bunnies in the lean-to" idea isworking. Is he not for breeding then? I spy acute little snip of white on his forehead.


----------



## ec (Nov 13, 2006)

tenacre, re. the stuffed animals - do they havecloth or plastic eyes? If plastic, I'd strongly suggest getting Mongo apal with cloth eyes, to be on the safe side.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 13, 2006)

naturestee

I'm still going to be breeding but "My Girls"and (NotMe):whistlingjust couldn't wait till late January to get ourbreeding Hollands. Mongo will be part of the breeding stock but thisbreeder only had One Lops for sale at the timeand the otherHollandLops breeder that I was in contact withemailed me Yesterday too say he wouldn't be able to provide me with the4Bunnies I requested So now I'm hoping to find Good Stock inJan. at the Montgomery County Fair or the Houston LiveStock Show inFebruary.We will get another Buck from Mongo's breeder in 6weeks.:yes:


We look that little White Snip on his head andit give him Character!:wink

We just had too have a House Bunny after reading all Yall's Post!:mrsthumper:

We just went Too Look at Mongo, Not intending to buy tillJanuary but we all fell in love with him and just had to bring himhome.:inlove:





ec
Thanks forpointing that out as I didn't even notice and thank goodness Mongohasn't even given them a second look so far. I'll go check Right now.


MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh, yeah...good point! 

You can find good embroidered-eyed stuffies in the baby aisle at places like Target.  
*
ec wrote: *


> tenacre, re. the stuffed animals- do they have cloth or plastic eyes? If plastic, I'd strongly suggestgetting Mongo a pal with cloth eyes, to be on the safe side.


----------



## Haley (Nov 13, 2006)

I love his new home and I love his name!

Your girls did an awesome job


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 13, 2006)

ec&amp; maherwoman Thank You!

Both of Mongo's new (stuffed Rommies) had plastic eyes so they whereimmediately removed! I'll check out Target for Bunny safe friends!:hug:



Haley Thanks 

My girls are really proud of building "Mongo's Mansion All By Themselves!:great:



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## ec (Nov 13, 2006)

Stuffed buddies for dogs generally have sewn-oneyes, too - I can't give them to my bun because she'd chew them all up,which is somethng you'll need to keep an eye on re. Mongo. (Thoughevery rabbit is different and some are far less inclined toward chewingthan others.)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Mike, nice cage your daughters made for your Mongo (love the name).

I still can't get over how he climbs. We have 4 bunnies and I've never seen any of them climb. 

One of ours Jackie is a real jumper, we have two NIC cagesbeside one another ,one is 2 grids high and the 2nd is3. Well most nites I can hear her jump onto them and when Igo and investigate she's usually on the bigger one sitting like thePrincess that she is just staring at me.

I look forward to more pictures.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 13, 2006)

My littlest daughter has just joined RabbitsOnly forum, I Think she's Almost as excited about being able to join asshe was about getting Mongo! :no:

SOOOSKA

I think he really enjoysclimbing but has nevereven tryed to jump upon hisupper levels yet.:dunno:

Here's A pic of All my girls she's The little dupicate Copyof My Beatiful Wife.:kiss:



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Haley (Nov 13, 2006)

What a beautiful family! Im glad your daughter is joining. how fun!

Oh, and with the toys, some bunnies are fine with those eyes, but untilyou know for sure its probably best to err on the side of caution (asyou did). One thing I think I would do to save money is just to removethe eyes..you could even draw some on if its too creepy with them off


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 13, 2006)

Thank You! Haley

I'm feel like a pretty Lucky Man to be Bless with such wonderful girls.:inlove:



As far as Mongo's Fluffy Friends go, My girls said No way Your pullin Their EyesOut Daddy:shock2:How cruel Are You! :faint:

They Think their Stuff Animals just mightfeelsomething.:laugh:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 14, 2006)

A family picture with bluebonnets...now whatcould be more beautiful? I miss bluebonnets so much...theyjust won't grow here, no matter how many times I've tried. 

Your family is beautiful...you're right, your girls do indeed lookquite a bit like your wife! What a wonderful family you guysmake. I love that you've both gotten the girls so intoanimals and that they've grown up learning how to take care ofthem. That's so wonderful...not many people do thatanymore. Wonderful! 

I love Mongo's name, and his home...what a wonderful palace! 

Rosie*


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 14, 2006)

maherwoman


Thank You! for thewonderful compliments.but the little brunette looks Just Like her"Daddy" And I'm Almost Purty Sure She's mine.:shock2: :roflmao:

Yeah! The girls are homeschooled and smarterthenYour average Bear, :winkand they both haveagreat desire to read andlearn, moresothen the average kid of today. My girls are a grade Abovewhere they would be if in A Public School. :wiggle

I"ve been teaching them all the things my GrandPaw taught meabout when I was growin upon the farm and they aresoaking it all in. 

I'm very Proudof them. :inlove: Even Mongo! :yes:

Here Mong's Just Chillin











Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Nov 14, 2006)

:inlove: Me, Nuggles are in love with Mongo! She is all dressed to impress!:bunnydance:

:idearivateeyesWhat did you say your addresswas?:devil (just kidding)

Lovley family! Love Mongos name! And I love that bunny butt!:bunnybutt:Looks like Nuggles butt!!

Shye, Nuggles, Nibbles:bunnyheart


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Nov 14, 2006)

It's about time we got more Texas bunnies onthis board! My name is Tiny and my mom (TinysMom) is a moderator. Shetypes for me sometimes so I can express myself on this board....likesaying its about time we have more Texas bunnies.

Lops huh? Let me tell you - you need a handsome flemish giant like meto watch out for them. Why, when mom and dad's lop (Puck) wasyoung...it was my job to keep him out of mischief - and boy - did heever get into trouble. In fact, I don't know why mom and dad went andgot him a lop girl after seeing how active a lop is....I guess theyneeded the exercise of chasing after another one...

Anyway, you can check out my blog at 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11397&amp;forum_id=6

and see me and some of my friends...including Puck.

Tiny

aka The BunFather

P.S. Mom doesn't know it but I like lop girls!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 14, 2006)

Howdy!BUNFATHER

How Yall Doin, What a pleasure ta meetanotherTexas bunny Rustler. :laugh:

What Parts Yall Hail From? onder:

*Tiny:**you*aint so blame tiny isya,:faint:butya sure arepurty.:yes:

That there Puck is PlummmmPurty Too.

Nare WayI's gunnabe write allthemthere names causin I'd have CarPull Tunnels when I'sdone.:laugh:and Yessss the Wife Noed I'sAhick when she up and maredme.:wink



Hot Dang *BUNFATHER* 

How Many in your Herd?:shock2:

Oh!My Goodness! GollieGosh Darn All themBunnies!ullhair:AFlemishGiant, Holland Lops,Lionhead and Netherland Dwarf's Wow! How do youmanage?:nerves1

MyWife would just up anKill Me,but They are all just Beeuutiful! :happydance



Been AReal Pleasure!

Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 14, 2006)

shye


Nuggles is PlummmmPurty.:inlove:Mongo wouldn't be able to cotrol his self,butthey'dsure make Purty Baby Buns. :bouquet:



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 15, 2006)

shye


I've got new Pics of Mongo for Nuggles to Drool Over. :faint:

Heading Out To Play





Just Look at Him Strut, Thinks He's Something!:laugh:





Now! For the Ladies, Check Out This Butt.:bouquet: Ladies?:waiting:





More of Mongo Showin Off to Follow!:kiss:



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 15, 2006)

Now To Melt All Does Hearts that the BunFather Hasn't Corralled Yet!:hug:
:roflmao:








And NowMy :blueribbon:"Tiny Hinny" Again! :embarrassed:





And finally My Uhhh....Elvis Look! :whistling





Till Later MySweet Doe!:kiss:



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Nov 15, 2006)

Nuggles says :thud:somebunny fan me..........

:dancing:Back off does! Mongos mine!!:love


----------



## pamnock (Nov 15, 2006)

*tenacrewoods wrote: *


> naturestee
> 
> I'm still going to be breeding but "My Girls"and (NotMe):whistlingjust couldn't wait till late January to get ourbreeding Hollands. Mongo will be part of the breeding stock but thisbreeder only had One Lops for sale at the timeand the otherHollandLops breeder that I was in contact withemailed me Yesterday too say he wouldn't be able to provide me with the4Bunnies I requested So now I'm hoping to find Good Stock inJan. at the Montgomery County Fair or the Houston LiveStock Show inFebruary.We will get another Buck from Mongo's breeder in 6weeks.:yes:
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear that you won't be getting the four bunnies that you were waiting on 



Did the breeder explain that Mongo's white snip is a disqualificationand this may not make him the ideal choice for a herd buck because hemay pass that mismark on to his offspring?

Are there any blue eyed whites in his background? (a possible explaination for the white snip).



On thing for certain - he is a handsome young man!



Pam


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes! Pam

She did explain about theWhite Snipe but in the excitement I forgot allabout it when Iposted the above statement.:foreheadsmack:

My wife and have since decided that any of our HouseBunniesshould be Spayed &amp; Neutered toohopefullyhelp with their temperament.onder: Even thoughtMongo's so laid Back no one knowshow he'll actwhen we bring him Home a Playmate :dunno:

Hopefully we'll get A Qualifier Bunny from this new litter in 5 weeksand if not we should be able to find out Breeding Stock at one of theshows we'll attend after the new YearNew Year.:yes:

Mongos Dame is A full Tort but His Sire was A vry light colored Creme :embarrassed:

We knew he was going to be a pet from the momentwegot him so we didn't mind that he wasn't a Qualifier Causehe was just so darnedadorable!:inlove:

We're stillDesiding if Breeding is what we want to Do. That's why we got Mongo Now as a House Pet.

Breeding is such Hard work So this is sort of a Trial Periodto see if Breeding is what we really want to do or just Be Loving Bunnyowners.onder:Till the New Year!

Our Breeding Stock will be outside in the Leen-to with a large runsurrounding their own veggie garden. :winkIf that's what wePursue!

Well Here's more pics of Mongo



Mango Claims the dustpan as his own!:inlove:





He didn't want Me to take It!:dunno:









I think Mongo's gettin Fatter.:roflmao:





Mongo will Return!:yes:



 Mike E. 

"Tell Me,I'll Forget" 
"Show Me,I'll Remember" 
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## ec (Nov 16, 2006)

Mongo's such a handsome little guy - here'shoping for a nice lady friend once he's neutered. He looks like he'sgoing to give you a run for your money once he hits puberty - he's gotthat "Who? Me?" look down pat already!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 16, 2006)

Yea! ec

I think your right he's gonna be a handfulas he'snot afraid of anything.:muscleman: HeChined andgroomed2 of ourBishon'stonightand they didn't know what to think but the littest Bishon was hiding,causeI'mpretty sure shedoesn'tquiteknow what the Heck Mongo is Yet. :laugh:Oh!Man the Cameras in the other room. :dunno

Since My Wifes a photographer and has about 6 or 7 Camera's We'll keep one close by from now on. :idea

My 3dogs have lived around baby Kittens all their lives,so Idon't think they'd hurt Mongo especially since he's almost asbig as they are,at least in Physical height but he's never going to beleft alone with them to find out.


Here's A couple more Pics!

Just Hoppin Around!:jumpingbunny:







Mongo's Head Toss Right before A jump! About 2 Inches Over Nothing!:roflmao:





Getting Ready to Run Around Living Room!:wiggle







Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## pamnock (Nov 16, 2006)

This is one of my favorite photos - the quintessential Holland Lop 







Pam


----------



## naturestee (Nov 16, 2006)

*tenacrewoods wrote:*


>



We have binkies, folks! That's one happy little bun! Soooooo cute!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 17, 2006)

Pam

He is Cute isn't he! :colors:

I was wondering what you thought about my last responce to your ?Didthebreeder tell me thatMongo's White Snip beingadisqualification? It's more of what do you think of thedesision to neutur him and eventually his new house mate and that I'mstill on the Fence About Breeding.onder:



naturestee

He does them ever day when he let out for playtime and he's Sooo Funny.:laugh:

As always the camera's not at hand when he does it!ullhair:



Mongo's in Love ....With Him self.:muscleman:He'sgazing into the Fireplaces Smoked Glass screen. Maybe hetinks its another Bunny.:dunno:





Mongo Plays with his Poop.:vomit: hahaha! Whatever makes him happy.:wiggle







He returns from a hard day ofplaying.:construction Now it's Time toRest:sleep: Oh! What aRoughLife.:biggrin:







Well thats All the Pics till Tomorrow!



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 17, 2006)

Mongo Gave me my first Grooming lastnight!:yes::dancing: :wiggle :woohoo



I was laying on the living room floor at he came up to me and startednibbling on my t-shirt, the next thing I know he's licking my check andneck,it only lasted a couple of minutes though.It was 1:45 Ambut I just had to wake the wife up anyway and tell her how excited Iwas. He Loves Me!:inlove: He Really LovesMe!:biggrin: :happydanceIt wasSoooo Cool!



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Haley (Nov 17, 2006)

Aww thats awesome! That didnt take long, did it? Lucky you


----------



## ec (Nov 17, 2006)

Aww, tenacre, how sweet! I know how you feel. Iwas SO excited when Nibbles 1st groomed me - by which I mean licking.She pulled on my clothes (and put holes in a lot of them!) from dayone, but wouldn't dare lick me until after we sorted out some issuesabout who was going to be Top Rabbit here (basically, she still thinksshe's the boss, but she's decided to share some of her power with me - and to be fair, I adopted her as an adult, and past the baby bunlovey-dovey phase).

One afternoon I was sitting cross-legged in her pen, and she came over,flopped down next to my leg, and started licking my hand *and*tooth-purring. I never dreamed either of those things would happen,given her bossiness. 

last night I clipped her nails for the 1st time, and somehow it gotthrough to her that I wasn't gonna steal her feet - an hour afterwards,she snuggled with me on the floor, let me slide my hands under herfront paws (one for each paw), and then started licking my hands!!! Iwas/am completely amazed at the trust she places in me, because she's alittle thing (3 lbs., and a prey animal) and I'm a great big predator.Funny how these things can work out.


----------



## shye (Nov 18, 2006)

:bunnydance::highfive:Congradulations!!

Shye


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 18, 2006)

*Haley, ec and shye :thanks:*

*I'm in love withmylittle Bunny,:inlove: He did 5, count um5 Binkies for my little girls lastnight but of coarse nitherthem or mom had the camera handy:faint:*



*The breeder that I got Mongo from sent me thisPic, Notice the White Snip on it'sforehead just likeMongo's. :thumbup*





*This is her 6new Holland Lop Kits, arn't they just adorable.:yes:*





*The Broken one Circled in red, I'm praying is a Doe and Mongo's New Girl. ray:*

*But no matter which onesturn out to be a Doe's, they're all Beautiful!:kiss:*







Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Nov 19, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh! I love the babies!we just got 2foster rabbits and one is pregnant!:shock:I have never donethe baby thing so I am a bit nervous. We have a great vet but he is agood 20 min. drive when the traffic is good so I just hope nothing goeswrong. Our bigest worry is that these rabbits were abandonded on thedoor step of a petsmart. They are both very thin from no food or waterfor who knows how long and they were in a cage to small for 1 rabbitlet alone 2!We dont know when the babies are due but weare taking her to see the vet next week. She was just to stressed andbeen through to much to make the trip thursday. Both rabbits areputting on weight quick and thier fur is getting shinier by theday!They are very sweet but they get a bit aggresive when Itry to clean thier new cage my husband and I built for them. The litterbox training is not going well yet, female bunny drags the litter boxfrom the corner of the cage squats in the corner then pushes litter boxback.:?The male bunny just kinda goes were ever. But it hasonly been a couple days so im not worried about it. I will take somepics tonight and get them posted!



Nuggles8 weeks old!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 19, 2006)

shye

How old do you think they are? How much do they weight?

I've followed your post andread most of them andYour A Great Bunny Mom!:great:Just make sure their gitting all the hay they want and about 1/8- 1/4cup of Quality Pellets each daily(depending on weight)andsome good fresh Greens but not too much.


Tell your Husband to buy some small c-clamps,key chain clips orbolts,nuts and large washers to attach the litter box to the cage. Thiswill keep them from draging it or turning it over.

We used the key ring clips becaused Mongo did the same thing a fewtimeseven though he was litter box trained, I think it wasjustbeing in a strange place because he don't do it anymore.See Attacked Pic, Just clip it around one wire and slid do over edge oflitter box.They come off easy for cleaning.:sweep

The aggression is probable from the way they were treatedbefore and now being in a strange place , just be gentle talk in aquite voice and I'm sure you'll have them eating out of your handsinnotime.:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Post any ?s hereor PM me if you likeandyou'll get plenty of help and Keep Reading all you can, I knowyou'lldo Fine &amp;:goodluckAnd We wantPictures!:biggrin:

P.S Nuggles IsSooooo Cute!

MikeE. 

"Tell Me,I'll Forget" 
"Show Me,I'll Remember" 
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Blyre (Nov 19, 2006)

I better not let Deuce see Mongo. He might start wanting to come and hang out...hehe.

I love the Blazing Saddles reference, by the way. 

Blyre


----------



## shye (Nov 19, 2006)

I dont know for sure how old they are but imguessing they are more than a year old. We are going to fasten down thelitter box and try to clean the cage again today. Here are a fewpictures of them not very good pictures but I will take some morelater. I have never had a male bunny, I must say they are a whole newexperiance me!:?

Thanks for the advice and any suggestions you have along the way are greatly apriciated!

Shye,Nuggles,Nibbles



This is the male


----------



## shye (Nov 19, 2006)

This is the female


----------



## shye (Nov 19, 2006)

This is the result of me being sprayed by the male:shock:

New one for me!! therefor his name will be Mr.Peebody!



I was in shock!


----------



## shye (Nov 19, 2006)

I would guess that Mr.Peebody weighs about 6lbs but his frame and head looks like he should be between 8 and 10lbs.

She looks about 4lbs and looks like she should be about 6lbs.

they actually look healthier in the pics than they really look.

Shye,Nuggles,Nibbles


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 19, 2006)

I sent you a private msg about your cage, just need a little help if you can 

Get back to me when you can. Thanks a bunch


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 19, 2006)

Blyre

I'm sure Mongo wouldlove to hang out with Duece but Pa. is a little for a Playdate.:shock2::laugh:


:wink Your the first person tomention The Blazzin Saddles" reference, Your right thatswhere Igot Mongo's name.:great:

shye


Thay are real Cute and I'm sure very frightened still,Yourdoing a Great job,it's just going to take alotta patience and time.:goodluck

I Sooo sorry you gotsprayed,:vomit:I'd get that little Bugger fix ASAP and haveher fixed after the litter is weaned.



Crystalballl

I replyed to your PM if you have any more ?s just Pm or email me anytime.



I'll have more pics of mongo later tonight!:yes:



Here's a couple of Mongo's Mansion Door,so people can see howto attach a NIC door. I cut 2 corner connectors in half with a hack sawblade so the panel would fit better in door way and I connected twopanels together with electrical ties and then attached themtocage with more electrical ties.











Mike E. 

"Tell Me,I'll Forget" 
"Show Me,I'll Remember" 
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks! I think I got the door situation all good! 

How big are the squares you used? Mine are 14x14. Was just wondering.



Thanks!!

Crystal


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 19, 2006)

:hello Crystalballl


Each Panel is 14-1/2 X 14 -1/2 andthey're called Organize-It and come in a Green &amp; White Box.:wiggle



MikeE. 

"Tell Me,I'll Forget" 
"Show Me,I'll Remember" 
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 19, 2006)

I have A couple of Newpics of Mongo.:highfive:



Mongo Relaxing By his Door!





Mongo's Looking for Treat's.:laugh:





Mongo Loves his Litter Box!:dunno:





Mongo's Cute Look!:inlove:







Mike E. 

"Tell Me,I'll Forget" 
"Show Me,I'll Remember" 
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

Mongo is so cute! Here are some new pics of Mr. Peebody and Weeone


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

They got a new basket tonight!


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

They were not happy about the new paper I put inthe cage!:shock:Weeone grunted and lundged at me many times!The she stood up and dugg at me with her front feet, like she wasboxing me:shock:YIKES!:run:


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

Fixing the mess he thinks I made.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 20, 2006)

shye

They've definately claimed that territory as their own,haven't they! :boxing :roflmao:

Poor shyeOnce they shred thatnewspaper and spread it all over the house you'll still be picking uppeices :sweep next week. Bet they'rethinkin :brat: :happydance.



Mike E. 

"Tell Me,I'll Forget" 
"Show Me,I'll Remember" 
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 20, 2006)

Mike, how is the cute littlefur child this evening?

Susan:apollo:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 21, 2006)

:hello SOOOSKA


Mongo is doinggreat,I don't have any new pics today but he's been doingbinkies alot lately. :yes:



I found Mongoanother Girlfriend today,a3 month old Holland Lop Opal Doe who's already won 3 legs andhas6 generations of pedigreeand her Dame is a 4time Grand Champion! :inlove:I'm Picking her upThis Wensday,Here's a couple of Pics.

Look at that Sweet Face!

















MikeE. 

"Tell Me,I'll Forget" 
"Show Me,I'll Remember" 
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh she's sooo cute!!! Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Mike, Mongos one lucky boy. His new girlfriend is beautiful. They will make beautiful babies.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## pamnock (Nov 21, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Hi Mike, Mongos one lucky boy. His new girlfriendis beautiful. They will make beautiful babies.
> 
> Susan:apollo:




Mongo's cute white blaze is a major issue if considering using him forbreeding show quality rabbits. The white blaze isadisqualification for showand is a genetic mismarkthat should NOT be introduced into a serious breedingprogram. 

If he does breed them, the color he will most likely get is Chestnut Aoguti(that possibly have white blazes).

I recommend against breeding rabbits with disqualifications.Many times these rabbits end up in the hands of youth exhibitors whoare very dissappointed when they show their rabbits, only to find outthat they are not showable. 

However, what Mike chooses to do is his business Ijust want him to be aware of the potential problemshewould be introducing into his genepool.



Pam


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Pam, I totally understand what you aresaying. Their are too many rabbits that end up in sheltersnot wanted. I get so upset when I read these stories.

I guess I just love Bunnies, if I had lots of money and a bigger home I'd have more than 4 bunnies. 

Susan:apollo:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 21, 2006)

Dear Pam

If you would have read my Reply to your Post about Mongo'sWhite Snip on Page 2 you would have seen that the Wife and I desidedNOT to breed Mongo and hewill be Fixed but that doesn't meanhe should have a companion. I"m getting him a Girlfriend nota Lover.:laugh:

Everything I've read says A Fixed Buck &amp; Doe make the Best Companions,This IsRight isn't it? :hug:
We still haven't even desided aboutBreeding any Rabbits yetonder:,as we may just Keep the Bunnies as Loving House Pets!:inlove:



Crystalballl &amp; Soooska Thank You, She is purty isn't She:inlove:



Mongo Binkies





His Sweet Look





Mongo Nuzzles His Teddy







Mike E. 

"Tell Me,I'll Forget" 
"Show Me,I'll Remember" 
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## pamnock (Nov 21, 2006)

*tenacrewoods wrote: *


> Dear Pam
> 
> If you would have read my Reply to your Post about Mongo'sWhite Snip on Page 2 you would have seen that the Wife and I desidedNOT to breed Mongo and hewill be Fixed but that doesn't meanhe should have a companion. I"m getting him a Girlfriend nota Lover.:laugh:
> 
> ...




Wasn't sure if you had changed direction . . .

but sounds like you are on the right track :thumbup



My apologies for misunderstanding :blushan:



Pam


----------



## Haley (Nov 21, 2006)

Mike, thats so great that you are keeping Mongoas an indoor house pet! I remembered you saying you wanted to breed, soI wasnt sure either. 

You are right though, a male and a female usually make the best match,although its not a guarantee. Im sure you've also heard that itsdifficult to bond babies, as they sometimes fight when they mature. Aslong as youre prepared to house them separately, just in case, youshould be fine.

Mongo and his new girlfriend will make such a handsome couple! And Imsure that mansion will be big enough for two once they are (hopefully)bonded


----------



## pamnock (Nov 21, 2006)

We can refer to the Opal gal as Mongo's "companion" :bunnieskiss



But, these are inquisitive Holland Lops, soI'm sure they'll be"Partners in Crime" :devil



Pam


----------



## ec (Nov 21, 2006)

> But, these are inquisitive Holland Lops, soI'm sure they'll be"Partners in Crime" :devil



You betcha!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 21, 2006)

Haley


She will have her Own "Opal's" Mansionuntil Mongos fixed and they've bonded, However long that may take.:wink Of coarse as soon as she's old enough she''ll also befixed.

Pam 

I'm still haven't put breeding out of mymind totallyBut these two will definatelybeourhouse Bunnies and our loving companions.

Don't know if you read this in My intro or if I actually putit in there but I'm disabled with 5 shattered cervical disc from a jobinjury 6 years ago. I had to sell allmy horses that I'd beenraising for a total of 8yrs. and we soon afterdesided to getRabbits, my girls and I thought it would be great to breed them assomething My girls and I could do togetherand still do But Iknow it's a lot of Work and Responsability and I'm not real sure I wantto take on ALLthat work in my condition But Iamsure having justthese 2Bunnies willKeepusHappyfor a verylong Time.

ec 

I can't Wait!:sunshine::roflmao:



Mike E. 
"Tell Me,I'll Forget" 
"Show Me,I'll Remember" 
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## pamnock (Nov 21, 2006)

*tenacrewoods wrote:*


> But I know it's a lot of Workand Responsability and I'm not real sure I want to take onALLthat work in my condition
> 
> MikeE.




That's what we have kids for :sweep



Pam


----------



## ec (Nov 21, 2006)

Mike, I understand about the disability thing -I'm in a similar situation. My Nibbles has brought me a lot of joy,love and laughter, which is something I've been enjoying about yourposts on Mongo (plus his pics!). 

Your new girl is beautiful, too - and looks so sweet. I bet she'll havethe "Who? Me? Why do you ask?" look down pat before you know it! 

Edit: I looked into getting many different kinds of animals as housepets, but decided on having a house bun pretty early on. I'm glad Idid, and would like to have a few more in time.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 21, 2006)

Pam 
Could you Please re move my2 post below this one!

The Wife decidedto callthe new Opal Doe"Daisey":dunno:


I wish I could getmy kids to do a1/4 of what I still do even though I'minjured.ullhair:hwell: :biggrin:



ec
We have 3little Bishon frise's ( Wife's Dogs) that wereallylove alot but the Bunnies are formy 2 little girl's and I too raise togetherand experiance !

Here's A couple of pics of our Doggie's with Mongo!

Mongo &amp; Gracie do a NoseKiss!:inlove: Gracie was the dog that wasterrified of Mongo for the frist 4 days we had him! :kiss1:





Mongo and Tippi say Hello! :yes:





Both Doggie's check out Mongo's Butt!:roflmao:







 Mike E. 

"Tell Me,I'll Forget" 
"Show Me,I'll Remember" 
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## pamnock (Nov 21, 2006)

I LOVE this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :inlove:









Pam


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes! Pam

I think these two will begrooming each other before long,theywere already groomingthat Pink Teddy together Last night. :great:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget" 
"Show Me,I'll Remember" 
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Flopsy (Nov 22, 2006)

Mike, Mongo is beautiful! Helooks like his got quite the personality. Too bad for DQmark. His new gir1friend is gorgeous! When do youget to take her home? I can't wait to see some pictures ofher!

-Ashley, Fluffy, (&amp; Flopsy)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 22, 2006)

Good Morning Mike, I hope you and the baby is well this morning. 

I saw in one of your pictures you have a box filled with hay.Did you make that or but the box? I think a couple of minewould like something like that, however I'm wondering if they wouldmake a huge mess with the hay. Wilbur &amp; Jackie eat somuch hay, I would never have thought bunnies could eat that much hay,but I guess it's a "good thing" (phrase stolen from Martha Stewart) LOL.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 22, 2006)

Flopsy

:hello Everybody our Baby Girl ishome,:yes::inlove: My girls and I went and pickedup Daisy this morning and just got back a little while ago. She is themost Beautiful little girl Bunny I think I've ever seen and isonly7/8 of a pound. :wink

When we got her home she was very nervous and not sure of hersurroundings. We had her food, a water crock and a litter box with"Care Fresh" litterand hay on top and fresh hay.

She wouldn't eat or drink anything except a little bit of hay, I didcatch her eating some"Care Fresh":shock2:just a tiny bit butI removed the litter box and just put in a pile of hay for now! Willthe Care Fresh hurt Her? It was just 2 tiny bits?:dunno

I'm not quite through with Daisy's Dream House" so there'snottoo many of her own thingin the pics, but shedoes have what she needs and is starting to settle in.



I have a bunch of new pics of Daisy but wasn'tsure if anybody wanted me to put them here or should I start her ownthread!:dunno::happydance So instead I've Got a couple of newPics of Mongo too show All of You !:brat:



Mongo Wants to Dance.





Mongo Loves Tippi .







MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Flopsy (Nov 22, 2006)

That is AWESOME!!! Can't wait to see the new little lady!

-Ashley, Fluffy, (&amp; Flopsy)


----------



## naturestee (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! I can't wait for pics!

A few nips of Carefresh won't hurt her, and it's not unusual forrabbits to taste their bedding. But some rabbits do like toeat a lot of Carefresh and that could possibly cause an intestinalblockage. Two of my buns were overly interested in eatingCarefresh, which is one of several reasons I don't use it any more.

Are you able to find wood pellet litter like Woody Pet or EquinePine? IMO it's the best stuff ever. I like woodpellet litters much better than paper ones like Carefresh.Since it's wood, it won't cause any more problems than chewing on awood chew toy. Although most buns don't seem to be interestedin eating it, thankfully.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello! Everyone

:hello Everybody our Baby Girl ishome,:yes::inlove: My girls and I went and pickedup Daisy this morning and just got back a little while ago. She is themost Beautiful little girl Bunny I think I've ever seen and isonly7/8 of a pound. :heartbeat:

I figured Daisy istoo special to share a thread with her new Brother,especially sincethey haven't even meet.:laugh:

I thought i'd give her time to get use to her new surroundings andcomfortable in her new house. In a week or so when they've both gottenuse toseeing each other (from Afar) and their smells thenI'll take them in another room and then we'llsee how it go'sin Baby steps!

She ate a tiny bit of "Care Fresh" This won't hurt her willit! ray:ray::cry2 :waiting:

I'm sure she'll be fine, she's starting to eat her hay and pellets and playing with her toys. 

She's So Beautiful, her coat is Opal-Blueish Gray with white on herTummy,front or thefeet andaround her neck.:kiss:



I know Ya'll are tired of me talking so here's here Pics.

She sat like this for about 20 minutes!:cry2





Then she started getting curious!:thumbup







Here she's checking me out while I'm trying to take Pics. :woohoo







More to Come! 



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh she's so precious......I know she'll be very spoiled.

Peg


----------



## Flopsy (Nov 22, 2006)

She looks just like my Flopsy did, when he was ababy . Except for the color he was pitch black and he had one earstick out sideways other than that same body form andeverything. Especially her eyes.

She really is just drop dea d gorgeous! Can't wait to watch her grow up through pics of course!
-Ashley &amp; Fluffy (&amp; Flopsy)


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello Flopsy 

I started her own thread Cause she's So Special!:inlove:



naturestee

I'll definately keep an eye on that,I just went with what the Breedersuggested. I'mnot sure if we can get "Woody Pet" here but Iknow H.D &amp; Lowes has wood stove pellets that I heard they aremuch cheaper and is exactly the same thing!:dunno:I'm goingto check on this too! :biggrin:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank You! TinysMom 

And Your right my girls will spoil her silly, I just don't dothat with My animals :shock2: :laugh::roflmao: Ya! Right!



Flopsy


Thanks for the compliments. do you mean anEar like this?:wink





She wanted to Play with her new Toys.:inlove: :dancing:





More of her playing!





1 More for Now.







MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Flopsy (Nov 22, 2006)

:shock: OMG... OMG... yes that is theear!! Now if she turns out to be a he (which I doubt itbecause you got her from a breeder, I think), you have my Flopsyreborn, haha.

Those are awesome pictures... I want more! Hehe.:bunnydance: She is absolutly my most favorite rabbit on herenow! Can't wait to hear some stories as you get to know her.

-Ashley &amp; Fluffy (&amp; Flopsy)


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 22, 2006)

Flopsy

If youlike those Pictures then just Look at This BeautifulFace. :inlove::kiss:





I've Only got 2 More( so so)Pics fortonight,Maybe:wigglebut I don't want to stress the poor thing out! :cry2











MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Haley (Nov 22, 2006)

O wow..she is so pretty! I just love her coloring..and those ears are adorable!

She is very lucky to be in her new home. I can tell shes going to be one very loved (and ver spoiled) little princess.

Welcome to your new home, Daisy!


----------



## f_j (Nov 22, 2006)

She is adorable! She and Mongo will make such a sweet little couple!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 22, 2006)

Flopsy &amp; naturestee


Here's 2more Pictures of Mongo, Poor boy I can't forget about his thread justbecause his Beautiful new Girl is Here!:bawl::nope::roflmao:

Mongo Binkies!:happydance





AndMongo Dancing!:dancing:







MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 22, 2006)

Haley&amp; f_j Thank You Both!

We already love her So Much:inlove: ifyou slide your hand under her chest when picking her up and hold herclose against your Chest, she'll stay there Forever as long as strokeher head no and then.:shock2::yes::heartbeat:.

Like This Picture!:hug:

Daisy Gets Mommy Cuddles.:hearts





More Cuddles.:biggrin:







That's All! I Mean it.:wink



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## ec (Nov 23, 2006)

She's so beautiful - it's a good thing thatTexas is nowhere nearby, because she'd be on my bunny-napping list if Ithought I had a chance. (Just kidding! )


----------



## Blyre (Nov 23, 2006)

Congrats on the new arrival. She's adorable. 

My boy Deuce is like that. He will sit on your chest forever so long asyou pet him. Most of the time, he falls asleep after a few petsthough...heh

Blyre


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi! ec

You seem really sweet andAllbut Not A Chance inH... Oh! heck nevermind!:laugh:Just Kidding! Thank You!

Mongo got a chance to meet Daisy tonight and it was Love at first site. :heartbeat::heartbeat:

It was his turn to run around the livingroom,Well I'm sure you know"men" I took him a whole 30 minutes to even notice Her :shock2:Then itwas All Over With. :roflmao:

He started running around in circles,doing Binkies and acting goofy. Ithink he was just trying to show off. he fell head over heals "Really"at one point he lost his grip on the linoleum and slid intoher House.:thud::roflmao::hearts I couldn't stop laughing.

After running around for what seem like 10 minutes he laiddownright beside her Dreamhouse and they "NoseKissed and sniffed all over each other,and over andover.:biggrin: He wouldn't evencome tomefor his favorite treat "Banana's":thumbup

Well I thought I'd just pick him up and put him back in hiscage "Wrong" the little Bugger Sprayed Me when I got toclose.:yuck:brat::faint: 

I had to liturally shoo him back to his own house with a towel. Affraid I'd get it again!

Daisy had it :bunnyheart just as Bad, before seeinghim she would hide behind her bed and afterwards she was trying toclimb out, she even keeptrying to open the door latch. And Ithought she was shy!:laugh:



Blyre

Thanks for complimenting her, She was a Doll, Now she's just Crazy in Love. :hug2: :sigh

I'd almost let ec bunnyknappMongo before her cause I just love the Cuddles but it lookslike Mongo will be getting most of them now. :cry4:Lost herbefore I really had her,1 day:help betthats a record. :tongutwo:

I know everones waiting to see the Happy couple ,seperated by bars anyway!

Daisy's Adorable.





Cute isn't She?





Mongo Plays Hard to Get. :rollseyes







The Saga Continues!



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 23, 2006)

Mongo &amp; Daisy nose Kissing! :inlove:





Mongo Wants In, Bad:bouquet: :no:





Ater I put Mongo Away For Sprayin Me :faintaisy Looks Ticked!:growl:





Daisy actually Cuts Her Eyes at Me. :dunno: :roflmao:Check out This Look. :nasty:





Where's My Mongo? ssd: 







Well I really should go to bed Now! More Angery Looks Tomorrow!

I'm Lovin This.:yes::roflmao:



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Flopsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Wouldn't want the poor boy to get jealous,therefore with a new baby around you should send little Mongo to me:nod Don't worry he'll get to party all night long with me&amp; Fluffy :bunny18

-Ashley :happydance&amp; Fluffy:bunny18(&amp; Flopsy :bunnyangel


----------



## Flopsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Aw, eskimo kisses! Daisy looks like"Daddy that wasen't cool....did ya beat him?" .Haha. Little Mongo's all excited his brand new "gir1friend ishome"!

-Ashley &amp; Fluffy (&amp; Flopsy)


----------



## ec (Nov 23, 2006)

that's odd - I had the exact same thought, and was planning to post about it, but you beat me to it... 

Happy Thanksgiving to Mongo, Daisy, Mike and all the girls down there in Cut N Shoot!


----------



## Michaela (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh, she is so beautiful! I am in love:hearts

I especially love this one!





Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 23, 2006)

Mongo and Daisy are SUCH sweetie pies.Sounds like they are wonderful additions to your lovelyfamily! I love all the pictures and the stories!!

______________
Nadia, Misty &amp; Charlie


----------



## shye (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey! I have a Gracie! Only my Gracie is acatI see there is a nother Nibbles out there2!I just got 2 more foster bunnys!:shock:Theseones are big both grey and have 1 ear up and one ear is 1/2 flopped.oppisite ear on each:bunnydance:They were on death row whenthe rescue group called me so I know nothing about them including thesex!:?They are not at all friendly but they arehealthyI will post pics soon.



Shye, Nuggles, Nibbles

love that Mongo!!!!


----------



## shye (Nov 23, 2006)

arty::woohoo:toastingbuns:highfive:Congradulations Mike and Mongo and family!

Shye,Nuggles, Nibbles


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 24, 2006)

Flopsy


Can't get Rid of Mongo now! He's in Love.:inlove: :heartbeat::heartbeat:

Read Daisy's Thread: I introduced them last night,Too Funny! :roflmao:



ec
Sorry you can't havehim either,He's a muchHappier Boy Now!:dancing::wink

Hi! shye and Thanks! Daisy is Wonderful.:bunnyheart :bunnyheart

Gracie is a greatlittle girl but knida goofy:tongue, at first she couldn't figure outwhat Mongo was :dunno:and would hide when he came out, now she justwants too stay right by their Houses. :hug2:and keep an eyeon them.:biggrin:

Here's Mongo's Thanksgiving Dinner, Daisy got thesame,Brocili,Roman Lettuce,Parsley and Cilantro. Ididn'tLet them eat the whole plate!:foreheadsmack:

but they did pig out!:happydance :great:





Happy Thanksgiving Everyone! From Mongo, Daisy &amp; the Evans Family!:great:



Mike E. 
"Tell Me,I'll Forget" 
"Show Me,I'll Remember" 
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 24, 2006)

Ya! Flopsy

 I think all the eskimoKissinwas reallyCute but it made him a bit sillyand realProtective!:growl::hug1
I'd say he was Excited, especially when he sprayed Me. :nonono::laugh:

It was pretty Funny though! He looked like "she's Mine and You Better Stay away.



MichaelaThat's one of My favoriteToo! :bunnyheart:heartbeat:



HoneyPotThey Are BothWonderful and we're veryLucky we foundthem!

Our Home has been filled with abit moreLaughter &amp; Joy.:grouphug:tongutwo:arty:

Like we didn't have enoughKaoswith 2 little Girls!ullhair::rofl:ILove It!


Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!



Here's 2 more Pics of Daisy!:wave:













 Mike E. 

"Tell Me,I'll Forget" 
"Show Me,I'll Remember" 
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Nov 24, 2006)

Gobble till you Wobble every one! Hope your holiday was wonderful!

My Nibbles and Nuggles and all 4 foster buns had a huge feast 2 mike!Collardgreens,Kale,romane lettus, celantro, and just for fun, shreddedcarrots!

Shye, Nuggles, Nibbles

Mr. Peebody, Weeone, Daloris, Stella


----------



## Flopsy (Nov 24, 2006)

Mike I know I've said this so many times, but I am in LOVE with your baby gir1. :inlove:





:shock2:
^^Oh and that is Mongo :laugh:


----------



## Flopsy (Nov 24, 2006)

*tenacrewoods wrote: *


> Can't get Rid of Mongo now! He's in Love.:inlove: :heartbeat::heartbeat:


*
*Oh ok, well I guess:dunno: I'll just come get both of them now 

:eats:Gosh Dang after all this food I wouldn't be able to roll himout the door, fine:surrender I guess you can keep him *whispers* Fornow..:halo


-Ashley:wink &amp; Fluffy:rollseyes (&amp; Flopsy :bunnyangel


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 24, 2006)

Flopsy

Here some More pics of our Sweet Baby.:inlove:


















MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 24, 2006)

Flopsy

I had my Baby Boy Pose just for You! :muscleman:





Another One!





TippiEyes Mongo.:hug2:





Tippi Kisses Mongo.:heartbeat:







Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Blyre (Nov 24, 2006)

*tenacrewoods wrote: *


> Flopsy
> 
> I had my Baby Boy Pose just for You! :muscleman:
> 
> ...


Aww! This has to be one of the cutest things I've seen in a while. Thanks for sharing those moments with us. 

Blyre


----------



## shye (Nov 25, 2006)

:heartbeat:what a good lookin bunny! I just love him!!:bunnyheart

Shye,Nuggles,Nibbles

Weeone, Mr.peebody, Deloris, Stella


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 26, 2006)

Hello! everyone 

Here's More New Pics of Daisy.

I think she Heard the Girls Talking About Letting Her Out! 





So She starts Begging.:inlove:





The Girls give Daisy a New Friend.





Not sure if She Likes Him. She knocks him Out.:roflmao: Look at That Face."Thats Not Mongo" 





Then Wonders why he wont Move. Cause He's.:scared::stikpoke





A shot of My Beautiful Girl!





More Pics To Follow!



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Haley (Nov 26, 2006)

I have to say, Daisy is one of the cutest lops Ive ever seen! I love her ears!

And this is definitely a dissaproving look if I ever saw one:





Very cute!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 26, 2006)

Here Daisy Plays with Her Favorite Toy.:foreheadsmack:

A T.P Roll Stuffed with Hay!









Daisy Tosses the Hay Roll &amp; makes a Mess!:sweep









Daisy Ventures Out too seeChechout Meand thecamera.





Say CHEESE!







LotsMore Pics of Daisy if anyonewants To See Them.:thumbup



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 26, 2006)

Haley

It is so funny to see her Sweet little Face then itchange inan instant to aReal Grumpy Look. Like WhattheHeckare You Lookin At Huh!.:laugh:

Like This!









Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Blyre (Nov 26, 2006)

*tenacrewoods wrote: *


> Haley
> 
> It is so funny to see her Sweet little Face then itchange inan instant to aReal Grumpy Look. Like WhattheHeckare You Lookin At Huh!.:laugh:
> 
> ...





Heh, Deuce gives me that look when he sees me opening his cage door. 

Daisy gets more adorable every picture. 

Blyre


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi! shye

Hope You, Nuggles,Nibbles, Weeone,Mr.peebody, Deloris, Stella and of coarse last but not Least yourHusband,All Had a Happy Thankgiving!:great:

Here's Some More Pics of Mongo for Nuggles &amp; of coarse You.













Not Sure what You'd Call This Look:dunno but He didn't want Too Go to Bed last night.
:roflmao:







Lots More Pis of Mongo To Come and More New Onesof Daisy in her Blog!:yes:



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 26, 2006)

Thank You Blyre

I Just love Your Deuce Too, He's so Adorable.

Here's Daisy Exploring the Runway!





Now she's Rolling Down the Runway. Watch her Ears!:jumpforjoy:





AndHere's The Take OFF." If I could only Run alittleFaster.:roflmao: 







MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## ec (Nov 26, 2006)

Those grumpy-face pics are some of the best"disapproval" shots I've ever seen! Mike, you really should submit themto Birdchick for her Disapproving Rabbits pages: 
http://www.birdchick.com/adventures/rabbit/

That series of shots that you just posted (ears) made me smile.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 26, 2006)

Good Morning Mike, that Daisy is just too cute. 

I love the ears. We have to Mini Lops and I always say to my husband that I just love when they do the Helicoper ears.

I bet Deuce can hardly wait to get his "Paws" on her, I mean so theycan cuddle together. Just wait till you see that, to me thatis the cutest thing to watch two Bunnies together.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 26, 2006)

Ooh she's lovely! What gorgeous colouring and grumpy little mouth she has.

She sort of reminds me of my rabbit Lucky who is a black otter mini lop(NZ equivalent to the holland lop). Lucky has ears that go up and downsometimes.

I can't wait till your buns are bonded and we get to see pic of them together .


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 27, 2006)

ec

I will check out that link as Disapproving Looks is her specialty! :roflmao:



SOOOSKA

I'm sure Deuce would love to get his paws Around her But Mongo Mightjust get jealous. Oh! in A couple of Post up I told everbody SheThought she Could Fly! :craziness

Well She's Still Trying!:laugh:

minilops

ThankYou! and I really get a kick out of her grumpy Face too. I just loveit!:inlove:


OK FOLKS! Here's the TakeOff Agian!





And She's Got LiftOff!:shock2:





Daisy Did It!:great: She's Flying!:faint::woohoo







Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 27, 2006)

Poor Mongo!

So many Cute bunnies and no ones Come To see himAll day. 

So I thought I'd just keep adding Pics So when someone did come by there'd be plenty to Look at!:wave::wink



Mongo &amp; Daisy Eskimo Kiss :inlove:





Mongo Stands Guard Over Daisy! :muscleman:





Mongo WashesUp For Daisy! Good Idea. :rollseyes







Mongo Trys to Break Daisy Out! :hug:







MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 27, 2006)

OMG, those pictures are great. She's so cute. I can never get pictures like that. 

Maybe now with my new camera I will get some, the only problem is youneed a University Education just to figure out how to you the darnthing. LOL

Keep those pictures coming.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww I love Mongo! I'm looking for a Holland Lop that looks close to him! I love that colour!!!

I want to adopt one, but if I can't then I'm definately going to abreeder someone pointed out to me that breeds Holland Lops!That will probably be after Christmas though. I'll definatelykeep ya posted


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 27, 2006)

I love Mongo! What a perfect name for him. And he has so much personality!:bunnydance:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 27, 2006)

SOOOSKA And everyone else here's more new pics of my Daisy!:great:





Daisy Thinks She's a JackRabbit. :laugh:





I know You All like Fuzzy Bunny Butts. So here Goes.









And the Best For Last! :blueribbon:










Now Just a few Random Pics.:yes:





















Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Pipp (Nov 27, 2006)

LOL! Love this thread!

We have our own Disapproving Rabbits thread, btw, inspired by and linked to birdchick's. 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11304&amp;forum_id=21

Check it out! 



sas


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 27, 2006)

ThankYou! Crystalballl&amp;lalena2148


Mongo is my Buddy and I loveHimbut it's hard to get pics of him by himself now as all hewants to do is showoff for Daisy or hangout by her House!:disgust: :wink









Mongo Gets Mommy's Attention.











MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 28, 2006)

Pipp

If I put her in the disapproval Thread I have to use every pic of her I have.:roflmao:


She has this natural Scowl, Built in. :biggrin:

Daisy's Pout. :rofl:





Daisy's Grumpy Look! ssd:








I will go ahead andad a few of herpics to the disapprovalthread! 



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Nov 28, 2006)

onder:is it just me or did Mongo get a new bed?:bed:

Shye, Nuggles, Nibbles

and all my foster buns!

p.s.

I know those looks! This is Nuggles saying she had enough with the picture taking!:nerves1yikes!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi! shye

Nope it's not just you, hisbed is new! Well these beds were for our 3 dogs but they refuse to usethem:dunno:so the bunnies get their beds switched out everycouple of weeksor when they start gettingabitStinky.:thud::faint: :lol

These beds are Machine Washable and keep their shape really Well:thumbup soit worksout Great!


Arn'tthe Looksthey give usjust Great! :happydance :roflmao:




MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Nov 28, 2006)

:laugh:yep, gotta love em!:whatevah


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 29, 2006)

Sorry!Folks 

Some of the Pics in daisy's thread disappeared, I was clearing outduplicates out of ImageShack and had no idea that they would effect thethread.:foreheadsmack:

I'm posting them so the thread won't be a total waist and I don't feel like such an idoit. :embarrassed:











And a Few new ones!:whistling

Daisy Does the Splits.:shock2:





She sneeks Past Mongo.:lookaround





Belly Crawl! 





And just Plain Cute!:heartbeat:





Daisy Bows to Santa Teddy!






MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Nov 29, 2006)

Nuggles got mommys attention in this picture...She is eating my couch...AGAIN...after I was in the middle of repairingit! I tried to tell her NO in a firm voice and this is the look Igot.ullhair:The picture of mongo getting mommys attention reminded meof this one.:roflmao:



Shye, Nuggles, Nibbles

All the foster buns! p.s. we have a new foster bun coming onfriday!:brownbunny


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 29, 2006)

shye

I just love nuggles she is such a Cutie!:inlove:

Thank goodness our buns haven't started eating furniture Yet!:laugh:


I would likeYou to see my Daughter make Daisy Melt!:faint:

This took her less than 2 minutes and it's her first time,fromme just tell herhow and I've nevereven done It!:great:














Kristine is only 10 yrs old and has Always been wonderful with Animalsand has wanted to be a Vet since she couldTalk!:shock2::hug:That's My GIRL.:tears2::biggrin:



And the Dogs Love Daisy Too!:inlove:













Sorry I put this in Mongo's Thread, Moved It then noticed ithad replies so I put It back!:embarrassed::foreheadsmack:

MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello! Everyone

I would likeYou to see my Daughter make Daisy Melt!:faint:

This took her less than 2 minutes and it's her first time,fromme just tell herhow and I've nevereven done It!:great:














Kristine is only 10 yrs old and has Always been wonderful with Animalsand has wanted to be a Vet since she couldTalk!:shock2::hug:That's My GIRL.:tears2::biggrin:



And the Dogs Love Daisy Too!:inlove:













Sorry Everyone : I also posted this in Mongo's Thread by Mistake so if you see it twice, Just injoy and I'm Sorry!

MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Mike, that's unbelievable. I have 4Bunnies and have never been able to put one in a trance.We've had Buttercup for over 8 years.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 29, 2006)

SOOOSKA

_Hope you don'tthink you were seeing things as I moved the Trancing part of my lastpost then moved it back when I noticed you had replied, I put Daisy'sPost in Mongo's Thread!:foreheadsmack::embarrassed: OH ! Well Who Cares as long as we get Pictures.Right_

_I walked in the living Room and said How Did youdo that!:shock2:I can't get her to stay on her Backatalland My daughter said " It waseasyDaddy".:rollseyes_

 Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 30, 2006)

LOL Mike, I really thought I was going nuts:craziness

Susan:apollo:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 30, 2006)

Susan 

Yourperfectly Fine, it was my level that got a half bubbleoff!:lookaround :tongue:craziness





:imstupid-&gt;Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Nov 30, 2006)

:inlove:That is by far the cutest thing I have ever seen!!!:hug:I love it!!

I have been able to put Nibbles out a few times as long as it is veryquiet and the dogs are asleep but she wont let me do it all thetime.:dunno

Nuggles on the other hand.....well.... SHE TRIES TO KILL ME!!:nerves1:whatever

That is so cool your daughter wants to be a vet. I have always had alove for animals to. I get it from my dad. (he is also my best friend):biggrin: 

:goodjob

Shye, Nuggles, Nibbles

all foster buns!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello! shye

My family and I were riding around withour dogs in tow today doing someerrandswhenMylittle "Vet" says she's going to trance ourdog Lightening, I told her there was no way she could trance That dogbut as I was speaking "she said look I did it!:shock2:I turned to theback seat and I swear the dog was OUT with his legs straight up in theair and she was making little circles on his forehead,he never movedtill she stopped. :bow:bow


I told her right there " You have to be a Vet" Wow I was in shock,Icouldn't beleive she had done it.:faint::woohoo



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Dec 1, 2006)

:shock2:Wow! Sounds to me like she has thatspecial touch that puts animals in a state of calm. And animals knowthings in a way that we never will. I myself trust the animals and theyoviously see somthing very special in your daughters touch so I wouldhave to say I think she has got a very special gift! :nodIbet before to long she will know how to talk with the critters in herown little way if she hasnt already!:hug:She is just what the crittersneed on thier side! What a special girl with such a specialgift!:thumbup:bunnyheart



Shye,Nuggles,Nibbles

All foster buns


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea! it's really amazing now that we think back on it.

Kristy had the same calming effect on our horses, she could walk up ona green horse andstart rubbing them down and have a bridle onthem in less then15 minutes, on a horse that no one elsecould get within 20 feet of but she had been around these horses foryears and petted them often thru the fencesowereally didn't think too much of it till she started trancing theBunnies &amp; now the dogs.:shock2:

I think she's just now figuring outthat she hassomespecial connectionwith animals. I don't know if it's aspecial gift or that she just has such a Big Heart and is a verysensitive person and the animalscan since this or just knowsomehow!:dunno: but Iknowshe'll continueon this path, as she has always wanted to help animals.

My wife reminded me of a story yesterday that I had totallyforgotten about!

Three years ago one of ourcats brought a tiny baby bunny up on our front porch,the cat hadn'tkilled it but had been pretty rough in playing with it thinking it wasa toy!

I told the wife and kids that I didn't think it would livewithout it's mother,but Kristyrefused put it back in thewoods so something else could kill it.

This little bunny was probably3 or4weeks old(maybe) but could hardly move even though it didn't seem thatanything was broke and there was no blood anywhere. Kristy brought itin the house and put it in a box of hay and feed it kitty formula foraround three days and had it eating horse feed(pellets) by the forthday. She did all this on her own as we really know nothing about babyRabbits at the time. She came up with the idea to feed it horse pelletssaying it was good enough for the horses and that racoons andfoxeswould steal it from the horse trough whenever they got achance so she new wild animals liked it!:biggrin:

On the 5th dayKristy took this baby bunny out back and set inthe grass for hours hoping to see some oftheotherwildbunnies that liveinour3 acres ofbackyard. 

Well a couple of hours (like 4)went by and Kristy Runs in thehouse saying "Thumper"had found his family.onder: I really don't know if she just got tired andfinally let it go but My little girl set out there for 4 hrsdetermended to find his family.:cry1:

She said after all that time ofsitting outthere shefinally saw 2 Rabbits in the distance about 75 feet away feeding onsome long grass so she let the Baby "thumper" out of his box and hetook off runningbut the wrong way, she said she prayed thathe'd see the otherbunnies and run to them. Well the otherbunnies saw him first and my daughter was far enough away that theydidn't get spooked.The Rabbits slowly worked their waytowards each other and when Kristy saw them sniffing andsmellingaround each other she figured he'd be OK and that'swhen she ran in the House Screaming!:dancing:


I don'tknow if this little Bunnie ever really MadeIt but My 7 yr old daughter spent 5 1/2 days dedicating everything shehadto this Baby Bunny and it's the only way I will think ofhowit reallyturned Out!:yes: :group2:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Dec 1, 2006)

:great:She sounds like a minime!!:inlove:I did the same thing with a baby squirl. My dadtold me years later that he found the squirl a few days later in thebarn though, it didnt make it.:cry1: But I was happy just knowing I hadgivin it all I could for a week any way. What a great kid! You and yourwife must be so proud! Thanks for sharing that story it made my day!She is going to do GREAT things for theanimals!:thankyou:She get a greatbig:blueribbon:from me!:runningrabbit:



Shye, Nuggles, Nibbles

All my fosterkids


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 1, 2006)

Thatwas very nice to read.It's so nice to read &amp; hear about good things children dotoday. Watching TV or reading the newspaper you only everhear the bad things.

You Go Kristy:bunnydance::jumpforjoy:

Susan


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm Not Really sure why no one looksat Daisy's thread but I'll keepadding newPics andshowing how she's doing!:dunno:


This is Daisy doing Bunny 500's and jumping around me!

















And Her Cute Face! She looks a bit Scruffy.:inlove:





People are missing out onsome Great pics!



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey Mike I know what you mean, my poorButtercup, Wilbur &amp; Jackie aren't getting looked ateither. I keep looking at your Beautiful GirlDaisy. I love the first picture you postedtoday. She's really so cute. Your lucky I live sofar away or I'd come "Bunny Nap" her

How you you get those action shots? Do you have to set your camera to a different setting?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks! shye&amp; SOOOSKA

Both of my girls are wonderful and very intelligent but myoldest "Kayla" wants to be an actress and a singer, she's been in manyplays andhas sang in lead rolls on stage,butjustdoesn't care much for the country Life,She wants apenthouse in the Big (Sh!tty) as I call it .:laugh:which isfine with us if thats what she truly wants to do. She is a Great Singerand actress. The Drama Queen of the Family!:wink

Kristin on the other hand wants to build a house on the corner of our10 acres, raise animals and Live near Mom &amp; dadforever. 

Who knows 2 yrs from now they may decide on something totally different. Kids!:craziness



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 1, 2006)

SOOOSKA

My wife's A Professional Photography and she gavemea New Cannon Rebel EOSXTI Digital witha 28-135mm aspherical Macro zoom lense. :dunno:Shesets it up for multi frame shooting and I just hold the shutter buttondown when Daisy starts Running around! :wink

I really don't know much about photography or my new Camerabut she says I have a greateye!:rollseyesI think she'sjust being Sweet because I can't hold a candle toher as faras Quality Pictures go! :heartbeat:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## ec (Dec 1, 2006)

Mike, I've been waiting for you to add new pics to Daisy's thread... 

*Love* the 500/binky shots.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks ec


Thank goodness I'musing a digital camera because it only took 78 shots too get about 9 or10 pics of her running all out that where worth keeping.:faint: :roflmao:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Eve (Dec 1, 2006)

Daisy is so gorgeous!

I love her cage, you did such a wonderful job! She looks very spoilt and very happy.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank You! Eve

Actuallymy10&amp; 11 yr old daughters builtboth our cages for Daisy and Mongo.

Yes we spoil them rotten and they know it!:inlove:


My littleCutie Pie. Looks kindalike she's Pouting but that her Smiling! :biggrin:





My wife says it looks like Daisy's Style'n a New Hat!:roflmao:





Daisy gives Mongo an Eskimo kiss!:heartbeat:





Then turns Her back On Him.:dunno:





She really is a Sweet Girl,Love Those Ears. :bunny19 :bunnyheart







MikeE.
"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 2, 2006)

Good Morning Mike, You really have two beauties there. 

I can hardly wait to see pictures of the two to themtogether. To me their is really nothing nicer to watch thantwo bunnies in "Love". You should see our Jackie &amp;Wilbur, I can sit and watch them together for hours, it's really thatcute.

Waiting for more pictures.LOL

Susan:apollo:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 2, 2006)

Good Morning! Susan

I can't wait to bond them either but since Daisy is only3months old it'll still be a couple of months yet before she getsspade.Mongo just turned 6 months old and it's driving him crazy that hecan't "Play" with Daisy. ullhair::bunnieskiss

We'll probably have him fixed next month!:shock2:


The one time we didlet them out together he triedto mount her within seconds so now theyget separate playtimes out of their houses. I just don't needmultiple:bunny5 :bunny5:bunny2:bunny5 :bunny5running all over the house rightnow.:no::laugh:



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 2, 2006)

Here's a Couple ofpics of My little Vet.












Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## missyscove (Dec 2, 2006)

Great pictures. I love looking at thepictures of your little Daisy. It's just that she usuallyleaves me too speechless to post.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 3, 2006)

My little "vet" Kristy tranced Mongo Today!:great:

It didn't work out quite as good as her Trancing Daisy and only lasteda few seconds But she did It!:yes:And I thinkitwasPretty darn good to do itwith a bunny that hatesto even be picked up!

















MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Dec 3, 2006)

:highfive:Could I borrow Kristy?:bow:laugh: I bet she could turn Nuggles around for me!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 3, 2006)

OK, how on earth did I miss this thread :huh?

Mike, Mongo is just totally adorable, and now he has an adorable companion - not fair!!!

Your daughter's have made a Bunny Palace for him there. Looks like you are gonna have one big, happy family 

Jan


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello! shye

Sure you can borrow Kristy but Why on Earth wouldyou want to turn Nuggles Cute Little Butt around? :roflmao:



Nice to Meet You Jan

Mongo and Daisy are very Happy and we spoil them Rotten.

I want everyone tomeet "Pebbles"Mongo's Baby sister,she's 3 weeks old and has 3 otherbrothers and 1 sister, we went and picked her out today and she'll becoming home with us in 3-1/2 weeks.:inlove:













This is Pebbles with her little Brother that has the same white snip on his forehead as his big Brother Mongo.





And This is some 4 week old Mini Rexes she had!:heartbeat:





More of Pebbles and her Bros &amp; Sisters Too Come!

MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's More!:great:









I loved the one with the white head but it was a buck but he is Adorable!:biggrin:









More Baby Rexes!:inlove:















Sorry about size of last Pic!

MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 3, 2006)

mike, mongo is soooo cute:bunnydance:and i love your nic cage(black and white)and mongo sitting in his bed.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 3, 2006)

Thank You! ani-lover

Did you see Mongo's New Baby Sister?



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank You! missyscove

I have new pics of Mongo's 3 week old Baby sister:inlove: in his thread and More of Daisy Comming Soon.



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## ec (Dec 4, 2006)

She's beautiful, Mike - but when are you goingto stop?  (You're making me want to go out and get a coupleof babies, and i don't have room for them!)

I love all the new pics on this thread and Daisy's. The shots of Mongo's feet sticking up in the air really made me smile.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 4, 2006)

ec

I may never stop,:laugh:I just love these little critters.:hug:

Seriously Though thiswill belast one. We decided tohave Mongo fixed sometimes this monthand Daisy whenshe's 6-7months old then Pebbles at aroundthe sameage. Spreading it out like this shouldn't be to hard on the wallet andthe bunnies can start interacting after mongo's fixed and healed.

We really never planed on getting Daisy but when the breeder sent me the pics I just had to have her.:wink

We planed on getting Pebbles the day we Brought Mongo home asHis Mother was Pregnant and we have been waiting to take our pick ofthe litter ever since. :thumbup



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry Double Post!:embarrassed:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello! everyone.:wave:



Here's a few pics of mongo after he tried to "Be With" Daisy!:no:

Thank Goodness He doesn't know front from rear:laugh: He'son herHeadand we Did moved him Right away.:biggrin:





He Still thought he had Donesomething Special!:craziness :rofl:Looks like he's doing a Two Step.:dancing:





We put Daisy Back in her House be he wouldn't "Play like a Gentleman" .He sat by her House with His Tail Up and hoping. :roflmao:





Then Mongo Tries Begging! :disgust:









This LOVE Saga continues in Daisy's Blog when it Her turn to tease Mongo.:foreheadsmack::biggrin:
Sorry for some of the Bad Color,It was dark in our LR and the Flash Batteries were Low.


MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi! Evereyboby

This Love Saga continues frome Mongo'sBlog But now it's Daisy's turn to Tease Him and it;s driving himCrazy.ullhair: But in this Pic it lookslike She's Crying because she wants In with Him.:rollseyes:disgust:





Now she's Started to lay by his House.:inlove:









Then She Comes and Begs Me. Too Cute.:heartbeat:









I Told her "No You Can't Play with Mongo "That Way" So sheshrugs it off a begins Playing around &amp; acting Silly!:woohoo









She likes to Play "Catch Me If You Can" but I NeverCan untilshe's through Playing The Game!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnyheart:bunnyheart











MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 6, 2006)

*tenacrewoods wrote: *


>




That is the CUTEST picture i've ever seen.

She reminds me of Thumper from Bambi here!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 6, 2006)

*tenacrewoods wrote: *


> My littleCutie Pie. Looks kindalike she's Pouting but that her Smiling! :biggrin:




Oh my goodness, this is the most adorable picture!! *Must remember to put little miss Daisy on bunnynapping list!*


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 6, 2006)

pinksalamander

Thanks for the compliment, I thinkWilliamis absolutelyadorable Too.:great:

I'm getting a little girl Holland Lop in 3 weeksthat I think will grow up tolook alot like Him. :inlove:







*MyboyHarper* Thank You! And I just love Harper and hispersonality.

I have Family inShrevePortLouisianasoifYou didBunny Nap her atleast I couldstill come and Visit. :roflmao:


Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Pipp (Dec 7, 2006)

:nicethread

I love the ocntinuing adventures of Mongo and Daisy! 

And the newbaby is sooo special! (Loved the pic of the mini-Rexes, too,thanks for that!)

And no mistaking that your girl! Your daughter has your smile :biggrin:and your eyes! rivateeyes

I'll be continuing to read and enjoy every word and every pic, thanks so much for your posts. :hug1



sas  and the gang of five :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 8, 2006)

Thank You! Pippfor the nice compliments.

I really enjoy RO, it's the Very best Bunny forum on the WWW. :yes::great:

I'll be updating my bunny Pics in their blogs sometime tomorrow, I'm being lazy today and haven't done much at all.:wink



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Dec 10, 2006)

:faint:give me just a minuethere......:shock2ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh.......cutenessoverload!:faint:........ok I bk up again.....

:laugh:That Mongo!! HeHe the begging:bow Imafraid....well....He would of had me at theheadlock!:embarrassed::laugh::great:Those pictures just made my day!!!Thanks mike!!



Shye,Nuggles,Nibbles

and all FIVE! yes Five fosterbuns:sweep:bed::sweep

:help


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 10, 2006)

Pebbles is going on my Bunny-nap list (did I just say that out loud??)...

Of course, there is another Pebbles on my bunny-nap list, and several other rabbits too...

Seriously though,I have this thing for broken rabbits - broken torts,broken orange, broken blue, broken black...doesn't matter thecolor.....they're just a weakness of mine.

You're gonna have yourself another cute bunny there...

Peg


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks! shye

I'm gladthey made you Smile:sunshine: I really get a kick out of themeveryday! 

Mongo is so desperate too get him Some that I decided to call the vetMonday and set up an appointment for his little snipsnipjob.


:scared: :nerves1he's just acting too nutty and it's such ashame to keep him sufferingso I guess it'll hurt one way or another. 

I can't wait to bring home Mongo's little sister so they can all playtogether and besides she's just Sooo darn Cute.:inlove:

I can't beleive You took on 5 :shock2:Foster Buns but I'mVery proud of You!:great::great: 

Way To Go and I know your having a Blast with all those kids in thehouse.:groupparty::groupparty::hug2: 

But hows your hubby takingIt?ullhair::roflmao:


MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi!TinysMom

I'm sure you'll haveto go thru the girls to get toothat little doll!:wink

Actually I didn't care for Brokens until I saw her Then I fell in Loveall over Again.:inlove:She is one of the Cuttest littleBunnies I think I've ever seen and I can't wait to get her home, We'llpick her up on 12/23.:woohoo



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Mike,

I know how you feel, Nibbles is going into false pregnancyand ripping her fur out! Im sure cuz she can smell the two boy bunnysclose by. She has to have her spay surgery wednsdaymorning.:cry1:I hate this part. It scares me even though Ilove her vet.

Shye, Nuggles, Nibbles

all my foster buns

p.s.

my husband is a trooper and helps out with the foster kids!

besides, Daloris and Stella try to kill me but seem to like him fine.:whatever


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 10, 2006)

shye
LMAO! hahaha! That's just how some women are, don't want anything to dowith "The Other Woman" 

Can't We All Just get Along!:laugh:

Mongo is just the oppisite, He'll let me cuddle him and hold him butdoesn't want much to do with the Wife!:happydance:biggrin: 

Daisy will Cuddle AnyBody, BlamedHussy!:growl::roflmao:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Flopsy (Dec 10, 2006)

Just stopping by to say.... DANG your getting another adorable one!!!!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## ec (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike, I hope all goes really well with Mono's op - will be thinking of you guys (and girls!) down there. 

You do know that his sperm will still be viable for a few weeks, right?


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello! Flopsy

Yeah! I claimed Mongo's little Sister when she was just a twinkle inher daddies Eye.:laugh: When I boughtMongo His Dame was Pregnant again and I told the breeder if she had anyBroken's that I wanted a Doe and well when she kindled I got first pickof the litter, The pics above are of her, Isn't shebeautiful. I'll pick her up 2 days beforeChristmas.:yes: :inlove:



Hey! ec 

Haven't set appointment yet but will call the vetMonday then I'll have to get the Wife to give me theMoney.:wink Yes I know,but Mongo's beenSo Rowdy lately that it may just take him 2 wholemonths toDry up!:roflmao:

Here's A few new Pics. They're not all that good Because it took themat around 3:00 AM in the Morning with all the Living Room lights out soI didn't wake anyone else!:biggrin:























MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## ec (Dec 11, 2006)

That begging pic of Mongo (outside Daisy's condo) is just too much!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 11, 2006)

Well Here's The New Pics. Hope Everybody Likes Them.

























I'll Post some more after a few Replies.I Have lots of them! :happydance



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Pipp (Dec 11, 2006)

Don't be surprised if nobody replies. You actually mayhave passed the 'too cute for words' mark this time!

:inlove:






and the gang:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 11, 2006)

It's OK! If they Don't becauseI get Somuch enjoyment from just writing about them or Posting pictures of themthat It makesMeHappY!:sunshine:

But I do Hopeeveryone that doessee them enjoy's the Pics even if They don't Reply. :yes:



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah! ec

He's Really Whippedisn'tHe!:laugh: That's Why I justcan't let thePoorlittle Guy suffer Too muchLonger.:no: :biggrin:



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Dec 13, 2006)

:bunny16:shockoor,poor, mongo.:imsorry::nerves1He willstill me alittle:muscleman: stud in my girls eyes! well, andmine of course!:blushan::yawn:Im so tiered,Nibblesgoes in for surgery in less than 5 hrs!:cry1:I hate thispart!! scares me:nerves1


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello! shye 

Did nibbles get fixed,:shock2:I didn'tknow, I'm Sorry for not keeping Up! Poor BabyI hopeshe's doing well.ray: She's such a sweetgirl!:inlove:How isNibblesfeelingthis evening?

How isOurBeautiful Nuggles Doing? :wiggle:grouphug



Mongo will be fine,:winkHe'll StillBethe "Man" just don't know if he'll be the DominateBunnyaround the House,I'm sure one of the girls will takeover that roll. :roflmao:

I'm increasing daisy's NICcage size sothat her and the new baby girl Pebbles can share the same space,splitin half of coarse till I cansee how they get along. Hopefullyafter Mongo's surgery they can all come out and playtogetherhappily.:happybunny:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 13, 2006)

leaseplease:Hi Mike, I need a Mongo fix, its been a couple of days since you posted pictures of the little guy.:tantrum:

Susan


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 13, 2006)

Daisyhas really beenenjoyinglivinghere with my family.

One of my girls forgot to latch her door the other nightsoshe spent most of the night exploring my bedroom and underneathmy bed.:shock2:

I kept hearing this scratching noise around 5:30am andthought it was one of our Cat by my bedroom window. when our cats areout of food they'll come to my window and jump on the screen to get ourattention.:dunno:

Half awake I looked out the window but no kitties so I laidback down and the scratching started again,finally realizing it wascoming fromunder the bed soI leanedoverto see Daisy staring back at me overthe top ofa box she was playing in.:hug::inlove: It took quite a bit of coaxingto get her out of her new favorite play spot.:laugh:

I didn't get any pics of her under the bed,Too darn early but here's a few new ones anyway!







Here I tried to get the Softness &amp; Shininess of Daisy's Fur.














Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Mike very cute pictures.

I know what you mean about getting the little rascals from under thebed. Daisy Mae got under our bed once and it tookmeover half an hour to coax her out. 

We have two of those big Tupperware type containers that you putclothes in. Well these little bunnies are much smarter thanwe think, I kept going to one side of the bed and she'd go to theother. Needless to say our bedroom door is always closed,well except when "Hubby" forgets to close it.

Susan:snowflake:

PS 

when do you get the new baby?


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 13, 2006)

Can Do Susan! Here Ya go 

This is Mongo being Silly, He can't get to Daisy so he starts acting a bit Goofy!:inlove:





Mongo loves his Litter Box!











Mongo Play's With the Puppies!




What A Kissable Nose!:kiss:







MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi! Susan 

Pebbles Will be an early Christmaspresent!:highfive: We'll pick her up on 12/23 and she'll be6-1/2 weeks old.:dancing: :sunshine:. 

I can't wait to have a Baby in the house, even though they're all my babies.:heartbeat:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## ec (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the new pics of Mongo and Daisy - and, like everyone else, I'm anxious to see your new girl, too.

Pipp is right about your bunnies being so cute that it's hard to come up with replies!


----------



## shye (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi Mike,

No Nibbles didnt getfix today. My husband and I got up this A.M. expecting to take Nibblesin but when Chad(husband) went into the kitchen to make a pot ofcoffee, he switched on the light to say good morning to the girls asalways and was shocked to see our Nuggles cage coverd in herDiareha!!:shock:Chad yelled for me to come quick and I tookone look grabed the phone to inform the vet that he would not be doinga routine spay on Nibbles after all and that Nuggles was in bad shapeand this would be an emergency. We were at the vets from 8:30 a.m. to3:30 p.m. The vet is a 25 minute drive from our house and honestly, Iwasn't sure Nuggles would survive to see the vet. 1 year ago yesterdaywe lost our Pooky. Today has felt like the time was rewinded back tothat day.

Nuggles has a GASTROINTESTINAL ABNORMALITY thier is a namefor it but I am so scatterbrained right now I cant rememberit. Basically her level of fiber was thrown out of wack and isimballanced so the bactieria in the intestines is thriveing at a rapidspeed do to her intestines not functioning properly. part of herintestine is working on mega overload, to fast, other parts are normal,and other parts of the intestine are lazy or not functioning at all.Her tool is just mucas no consistancy at all. She wont eat or drink soof course she was dehidrated. The vet gave her injections under theskin (water) for her body to absorb, antibiotics, medication to fightthe bactieria directly, and critical care to replace the food she isnot eating. and also she got a shot of painkiller for her sour stomachand also to help her relax. She had to go through a whole lot of scaryx-rays, lots of needles, force feedings, and so on.

As of right now 1:00 a.m. Nuggles has not shownany improvement. Dr. said the next 24 hours are going to be critical,if she shows no improvement by 8:00 a.m. he will be calling in anothermedication for her that he said he will only use if absalutlynessisary. It has been a long day and an even longer night. In 45 min.she will be do for another dose of forse feeding the critical care. Weare so affraid we are going to lose her.:bigtears:

Shye


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 14, 2006)

OH! :no: Not Our Beautfiful Nuggles. :bigtears:This is Too Sad.

I'm So Sorry shye You Poor thing! 

I will ray:and ray:andray: that Nuggles will pull thru thisand that you and Chad don't loose another Presious little one! YourSuch ATeriffic Bunny Mom!

I knowyou love themjust like youdoYourown chlidren and I'm sure your really hurtingright now But just knowThatMy:heartbeat:iswithYou, Nuggles and thefamily.

Give her A Big :kiss:and :hug:From Me, Mongo &amp; Daisy.

Ya'll will be In My Prayers Tonight! 



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Dec 14, 2006)

:tears2:Thank you for all your kind words andsupport, it means alot. I told Nuggles she had to get better so we candress her up in her new x-mas outfit and get her x-mas pictures takenso we could post them for mongo to see maybe that will help?

She is resting so reacefully all cuddled into herfavorite teddy bear daddy got her, I just hate to have to wake her andmake her go through all this force feedings and medicationsagain.:cry1:I just want her well I wish I could just fix it!:bigtears:

By the way, Nibbles got her nails trimed and all her blood work doneand a full check up while we were at the vets today so that is lessthings for her to go through when she has her surgery. We will probablyschedual surgery for the middle of january or so, we have to recoverfrom the 400.00 appointment we had today.

Shye


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi! shye

I started a threadfor Nuggles in the Infirmary,Mostly forprayers!ray: :sad:

I hope that was Alright with You!

The Power of Prayer is an Awesome Thing and if we all join together we can Move Moutains.


I can't Wait to see her in Her Sexy Christmas Outfit.:wink


MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Dec 14, 2006)

:tears2::grouphugthank you.:bawl:......:sigho.k. lets getta movin them mountains!

I am going to get some critical care mixed up and into Nuggys tummy sowe can get to work on getten her in her hot little santa suit!:hug:Talkto ya in a few! thanks again.

Shye


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 14, 2006)

Dear shye

Post your updates about Nuggles here so everyone can read them and reply! 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17464&amp;forum_id=16



Not that I don't Love talking to You! I Do. I Do. :colors: :yes:

But you'll get a lot more responses over there and we need all the prayers for Nuggles thatwe can get right now!

Thinking of You &amp; Nuggles!:inlove: :kiss:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks ec
No relpy just enjoy the Pics.:sunshine:

Daisy says Hoppy Christmas



















MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness! I love her little frowny mouth!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 14, 2006)

This is just too adorable - lookit that little face. I need to kiss it!Don't worry Mongo, you'll always be *the man*, despite whatthe girls say!!!

Jan


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 14, 2006)

LuvaBunThank You! I thinkhe's prettyadorable Too!:inlove:

It kinda lookslike he's Puckerin UpforYuh,Too!:kiss::roflmao:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 14, 2006)

Snuggys Mom

Ithink this is My favorite of all her Frowns! So Cute!:kiss:









Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## ec (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah, that pic that was just reposted (above) is the dizzy limit of cuteness!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 14, 2006)

Y'know, it's not fair that you have two of the cutest bunnies in the same house - you should share them out .

Daisy has the most expressive little face. That little grumpylook doesn't fool us - we know she's a really happy bunny, but justdoesn't want to lose her street cred. 

Jan


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 15, 2006)

I posted these pics of Daisyin the bunny Bathing Thread But wanted too share them here Too.





 















Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Aina (Dec 15, 2006)

She is so cute!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank You! Aina

I just love Ronnieand reading about his adventures with the super annoyingdog,the Walking Rock :laugh:and of coarse youadorableHamsters.

Please continue to let RonnieandMaggiebarrow(sneek on)Your computertokeep usup dated onwhats happening intheir daily lives as it's Soo much fun and it's one of the very bestAdventures on RO.:great: :roflmao:

By the way I also have an adorable little White Dog that looksabit like Maggie and lovesherBunnies!:inlove:

Daisy Kisses Tippi's Nose






Mongo and Daisy say Hello!







MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 15, 2006)

ec If You Really wanna see Cuteness, Well Here Goes.:inlove:



Mongo's Baby Sister! She'll be Home in 8 days. :woohoo





















MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Dec 16, 2006)

:shock:Your killin me here! Oh what acuteie!!!!! I really think that bunnies could become an addiction forme if I only had more room!!!!

Shye, Nuggles, Nibbles

all foster kids!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 16, 2006)

shye 

She is Purty Darn Cute, Just 7 More Days. :wiggle:woohoo

Bunnies...Could Become an addiction :laugh:YeaRight.:sunshine:

I think you've already been caught, Hook, Line &amp; sinker! 

In thefive months that you've been on RO you have taking onmore Bunnies than a lot of peoplewould havein alife time.:great:

Yeah! I'd sayYour Addicted!:roflmao:




MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## binkies (Dec 16, 2006)

EEEK! The cuteness is too much to bear!


----------



## shye (Dec 19, 2006)

:stork:Oh I want to see the new babyssoooooooooooo bad but mama bunsays:nonono:........:tantrum::sad:I dont even know how many she had. 



Shye, Nuggles, Nibbles

and all foster buns!

yah I guess I already have the bunnyfever!onder::bowoh to the bunnys...

p.s. Nuggles is still goin strong!!:highfive:





Weeone very prego!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 19, 2006)

shye

I'm so glad Nuggle's is Ok,:yes:I knew she would be.:wink



How many more days does Weeone have before she kindles?

Yes! we've both got the fever BAD! I was up all night changing Daisy'sNIC house around,Making itlarger and dividing in half forlittle Pebbles to arrive! Only 4 More days.:woohoo

I'm also already talking to someone about buying a Beautiful BlackLionhead.:foreheadsmack:

:biggrin:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Dec 19, 2006)

:laugh:just cant get enough of the buunys!I knowthe feeling, I 2 have been known to spend night after nightdoing bunny :construction. Infact, that is on my list for tomarrow!Hoppers (Newest foster ) needs a bigger cage and he needs to be moveddownstairs so I can talk and see him more. He is so sweet, I gotta becareful around him or I will fall in love!!

Kindling? as in how many days befor she gives birth? If I gotthat right, she had her babies friday.We didnt know exactly when shewas due so we have just been watching her close.Her and Mr.Peebody wereabandon at a petsmart in the middle of the night, stuffed into a tinybox with no food or water or room to even turn around. We were calledby a montana animal rescue and asked to pick them up and foster them,get them fixed after babies are weened and the foster all untill theyfind forever homes. When we went to Saltlake City to get them we weretold another rescue groop had picked them up. I felt uneasy about themfor days so I hunted down this rescue group and found the woman who hadthem! She said she realy didnt want them and didnt want to devote thatmuch time into fostering them but was told by a petsmart employee thatnobody would take them. The vet at petsmart was the one who found themwhen she opened that a.m. she did an ultrasound to try and sex them andof course found that Weeone was expecting but she said she new nothingabout rabbits so thats all she could tell us.Petsmart donated acage,food,water bottle, food dishes, etc. for the 2 bunnys. I confirmedthat they would have all this with the lady (who picked them up fromanother rescue) the night before we were to get them. This woman whohad them is a Vet Tech and said she would just take them to work withher and for us to pick them up at the clinic. Well, we got there tofind that she 2 had stuck them in a petsmart togo box sized for1guiniepig! She said she didnt have time to grab the cage that morningso she put them in a tiny box, when we opened the box it was so filthythe urine had crytalised! It had been durity for some time!:tantrum:Wecame prepared though, largekennel,girl/boy fleece blankets and toys.the night before I laid knew tile in our utility room to take the chilloff the concret and then Chad and I built them a 32sq. foot cage withcarpet,shelves,beds, the works! They were so hungry and thirsty it wasunreal! and talk about skinny!:cry4:anyway I have been toldto seperate mrpeebody but yet let them see each other because the arebonded, and for me not to check on or disturb the babys because allthat she had been through and the fact that she was under nurished maycause her to destroy her kits especially if my poking around stressedher to bad. So, I have yet to see her babies but I did see movement inthe news paper serounding the nest. I just hope they are all alive andwell, not sure when I should try peeking???



Shye


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry I misunderstood who was prego!:wink

I would go ahead and check onthem, if she's comfortable in your home and settled down even just alittle more then when your got her,and from what you said about thecondition of the box they where in she must feel a bit more at easenow, Then I go ahead and check Now. There's a much greater chance ofher not caring for them or killing the rest of them if there is a deadone(Sickly One)in the nest then there is of her rejectingthem just because you handled them. 


MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi! Everyone

I've been saying howenamored Mongo is with Daisy but she finally showed how much she loveshim Too. :woohoo



This is Real Bunny Love!:inlove:





And she kisses Mongo again.:kiss:





Then she Bits Him! Guess it wasn't as good the second Time Around.:laugh:





After this pic Mongo gets up and moves Away and who could blame him.:disgust:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 19, 2006)

Aw, those pics are so sweet!

Mike, you know we girls are a fickle bunch!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi Mike, those pictures are so cute.

I can hardly wait till you can finally bond them, they will be so cute together.

Are you going to use the cages you have now or build a new one forthe? And are you eventually going to bond the new baby girlwhen she gets older?

Susan:snowflake:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 19, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> I have to say, Daisy is one of the cutest lops Ive ever seen! I love her ears!
> 
> And this is definitely a dissaproving look if I ever saw one:
> 
> ...


She looks really angry.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank You! Snuggys Mom

AndI take the fifth on your comment.:laugh:



*Soooska* Iwillhave Mongo neutered right after Christmas and will start working onbonding all 3 of them the day I get Pebbles Home.

Here'sapic of daisy's house after I spent last night Slitting it in half andadding the shelfs and extentions on the ends.







*JadeIcing* Thanks! Sheis such a real cuddle Bunny,loves to be held and petted but always hasthat dissaproving look on her face. It's Her built in Frown.:wink







MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 19, 2006)

Funny thing look at my Dallas, remind you of anyone.







Even when being kissed still telling me I'm wrong taking pics


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh!JadeIcing They have theexactsameFace.:faint: :inlove:

I love Dallas's color, is he a Blue/Black oraBrilliantBlack? What ever it is he's Beauuutiful evenwithhis permanent frown. I know 2 Bunnies that would make agreat couple :winkbut 2 others thatjustmighthave Homicidal Reactions.:roflmao:
P.S I just noticed in the last pic,Dallas's bottom lip is pouching out!:laugh:

What a Sad LookingFace,He's Too Darn Cute!

Bet he's an expert Begger!:yes:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 19, 2006)

Yup expert. Teresa may be small but she puts up a good fight. She will fight for her man. 

I was told he is a blue. He was bought from a breeder and than given upbecause they didnt want to pay for his medical bills.



Thats ok he is ours now. If you check out Alicia and the Zoo Crew. 

Here...http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15608&amp;forum_id=6



:bunnydance:Iwill be putting up more on Dallas tomorrow.:bunnydance:



Alicia:sweepThe Maid, The buns Ringo Starr :runningrabbit:, SamanthaJane :apollo:,Connor Grayson:not listening, Teresa Mekare:bunny19,Dallas Jinx :bunny17:, AND THE REST OF THE ZOO CREW!!!



P.s. We need smilies for lops!


----------



## ec (Dec 19, 2006)

Just when I'd thought the pics couldn't get any cuter... wow! 

The part about kissing then nipping is too, too funny in this case.  I think you've got a couple of characters there!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 19, 2006)

Well it's Official Mongo is getting Neutered on 1/2/07 :cry2

We decided he has suffered long enough,the poor thing want to cuddlewith Daisy (and more) so we hope by early February the More will beless, A Lot Less!:roflmao:

Hopefully this want change his personnality because he's such a sweetboy except for his over active hormones.:embarrassed:

I just couldn't take the chance of Daisygettingpregnant as Mongo is almost twice her size and we allknowhow that could turn out. :rip:and I'mjust not taking that Chance with My Baby Girl.:no:

I'll let everybody know when the day gets closer! 

Here's Some New pics of Mr.Mongo










Mongo Protecting His little Sister's New House!








MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi! ec

Yeah!they're characters alright but by midFebruary they'll be ableto cuddle all the want,Today I scheduled Mongo's Snip Job forJan 2,07 :woohoo

I'm sure if Mongo only know what was coming hewould be more like :nerves1or :nonono:andI'd still be. :laugh:


Her's more Pics of My Cutie Pie!









Theses next 2 pics aren't that Great but Look at that Cute Hinny and Those Ears!

Can Anyone sayStealth fighter! onder:





Daisy's Hoppy Dance!:happydance





Her usualPitifulLook at Bed timebecause she's back in Jail for the Night! :wink







MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh Mike, those pics of them on either side of the cage kissing is toooooo cute!

All of your pics are just wonderful, love those action shots!

Mongo will be just fine, my Snuffles wasfine after his and Ididn't even get attitude from him like we did w/ the cat, she was notpleased!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 20, 2006)

Just so totally cute :inlove:. Daisy is just letting Mongo that she's no push over - one kiss is enough to start with .

Jan


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 20, 2006)

Snuffles

I'm sure Mongo will handle his neutering like a real trooper!:muscleman:



LuvaBun

Daisy has definitely got Mongo's number,I took out Mongo's bed lastnight and gave him a box stuffed full of newspaper to play in and Daisyfound his bed by they couch and proceeded to Poop &amp; Pee all init.:shock2:I thought she was just playing in it till I went to put itback in Mongo's House. Yuck!:vomit::roflmao: 

BrattyLittle Girl:brat:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 22, 2006)

*Poke* More pics please.

Updated my thread alittle.

Alicia:sweepThe Maid, The buns Ringo Starr :runningrabbit:, SamanthaJane :apollo:,Connor Grayson:not listening, Teresa Mekare:bunny19,Dallas Jinx :bunny17:, AND THE REST OF THE ZOO CREW!!!
P.s. We need smilies for lops!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi! JadeIcing

I'll have more picsposted tonight, I didn't sleep much last night and the buns justwouldn't cooperate with Me.:bunnybutt: :bunnybutt:They kept giving me the Butt.:roflmao:

I look at your thread daily and just love Allyour Bunnies especially Dallas!:yes:

But I'm just alittle bias towards Lops.:wink



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 22, 2006)

Mike, 

That's ok. I haven't been sleeping much either. 



Bunny buts can be good. Just not when you get them non-stop. Been theredone that cleaned thepoop.:disgust::sweep.................:dutch

Lops are pretty awesome. To cute for words at time. 

I may do another update later with Dallas and Teresa. Just Connor is so expressive had to do him first.:jumpingbunny:

Alicia:sweepThe Maid, The buns Ringo Starr :runningrabbit:, SamanthaJane :apollo:,Connor Grayson:not listening, Teresa Mekare:bunny19,Dallas Jinx :bunny17:, AND THE REST OF THE ZOO CREW!!!



P.s. We need smilies for lops!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 23, 2006)

Here's Some Pics of My Mongo!:inlove:

























And His Cute Face!










MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 23, 2006)

Here yeah Go! JadeIcing


Your Daisy Fix!:laugh:



















And her Pretty Eyes!









MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 23, 2006)

YAY! DAISY! Such a cutey!

Alicia:sweepThe Maid, The buns Ringo Starr :runningrabbit:, SamanthaJane :apollo:,Connor Grayson:not listening, Teresa Mekare:bunny19,Dallas Jinx :bunny17:, AND THE REST OF THE ZOO CREW!!!
P.s. We need smilies for lops!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 23, 2006)

There is just something about Mongo that makesme want to pick him up and shower him with kisses . He has that'little boy lost' look about him that makes me want to take him home 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 23, 2006)

Mike, Mongo is a very handsome boy.

*NOW WHERE'S HIS SISTER? WHEN IS SHE COMING? WE NEED PICTURES ASAP. LOL*

*:bunnydance:*
Susan


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 24, 2006)

Hello! LuvaBun&amp; SOOOSKA

Thank You! LuvaBun I think Mongo is purty Cute Too and he loves everybody!:inlove:



Hi! Susan 

I picked Pebbles up at noon today but haven't had any sleep so as soonas I got her settled in I Crashed!:embarrassed:

I've got lots of picks comingandtheBreeder had an Adorable 3 week old Netherland Dwarf that I'llpick up in 3 more weeks!:biggrin:She looks at lotlike PB's Pebbles but she hasWhite around Face&amp; eyes.

Yes! I'm Hooked but the Wife says I'm just Crazy! :roflmao:

I'm putting Pebbles Pics in a new Thread Called The Bunnies of Ten AcreWoods and asking the Mods to merge Daisy's and Mongo's Threads withthis new one!



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 24, 2006)

So Sorry Everybody!

I didn't get any sleep Last night so as soon as I got myPebbles Home I crashed.:sleep:Oh! Oh! I saw the most adorable3 week old Netherland Dwarf at the breeders house and I be picking herup in just 3 weeks!:biggrin: 

Yes! I'm officially Hooked on Bunnies but the Wife Says I'm just Crazy.:roflmao:

I'm starting A new thread with Pebbles,Mongo's little Sisterand then I hope the Moderators will mergesMongo's and Daisy'sThreads to this new one.

I let the baby play in the living room for about 30 minutes thenbrought Daisy out to see howshe would react and they nuzzledfor a minute or two then Daisy tried to mount her and asImoved her awayshe just tried harder so I had toputDaisy back in Her House.:disgustebbles and Daisy rubbed noses when both are in their housesand seemed to get along great but I think Daisy Is abitgender confused.:laugh:

I didn't let Mongo out with Pebbles of coarse but they seemed to knoweach other.onder: Do Yall thinkBrothers &amp; Sisters from differentgenerations couldRecognize each others smells from the Mother?:dunno:Theywould frantically try to get to each other when Pebbles was byMongo's House and they constantly kissed and Nosed eachother thru the bars.:inlove:

Well on with the "Pebbles"Pics! Thats What we're here For Right!:sunshine:







Pebbles Kissing Mongo!:inlove:







Then Pebbles started to Kiss on Me!:woohoo

Had to make the Picks Bigger so yall could see her Adorable Little Tongue!:kiss:







 









And a 6 week old Baby Bun with a DewLap. :wiggle :biggrin:







Well That's Enough for tonight but I took 35 more Pics Today so lots More To Come!



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Spring (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey Mike! 

I know.. Rabbits are so addicting! You get one.. then two.. oh one morewon't hurt.. then pretty soon your knee deep with the little critters!.


And what a sweet little one! Aww. I miss the baby stage. I'd just like to pick up Pepper and give her a cuddle!  

I'll try to merge the threads ASAP


----------



## shye (Dec 24, 2006)

:disgust:Here ya go again Mike,

Your killin me with cuteness!! I am so tiered but I had to see the newbaby!! And now you say your getting a Netherlanddwarf!!!:tantrum:They are my all timeweekness!!!:bow:faint:I cant take it!!! 3 weeksaway!!:rollseyes

Bythe way, the verdict is in.....Looks like Weeone and Peebody are theproud parents of 3 beutiful babies!!:gifts::dancing:I cant wait forthem to come out of the nest!! 2 black and white ones and one solidblack!!! Oh I am so excited!!!:faint:

Shye, Nuggles, Nibbles

all foster buns! Congradulations on your new baby!!:hug:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 24, 2006)

Good Morning Mike &amp; Bunnies,

Your new baby is BEAUTIFUL. It looks like Mongo's going to have a Harem, luck guy.

So now you are getting another one. What does your wife sayto all of this? Does she think her husband is loosing it. LOL

So are you going to breed any of these bunnies? or are they all going to be pets?

Susan:snowflake:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 24, 2006)

Pebbles is beautiful! And you certainly are addicted to bunnies! :lol

I see Mongo's getting neutered on my birthday. I'll make sureI wish for him to come through safely! Don't worry, theirpersonality usually doesn't change except for the hormonalissues. My baby girl Mocha still loved me just as much, justwithout the massive quantities of pee and poop everywhere.


----------



## TwistedBunny (Dec 24, 2006)

They're so gorgeous! :inlove:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi! Eveveryone and :thanks:

*Spring:* Yes My Wife thinks I've done gonePlum Loco but she Loves they BunniesToo!:inlove: I'vedefinately gotten Bunny Fever. :help:bow :craziness :tongutwo:



*Shye:*I am getting Just OneMore:winkThe Cutiest LittleNetherland Dwarf You ever saw!:wiggle Oh! I can'tWait to see your Little Ones!:stork:



*SOOOSKA:*:no: They'll just be ourForever loving House Bunnies and Mongo's Little Harem!:group2::yes: :wink



*naturestee:* Ihope they don't change as Daisy has already gotten a Bit of an Additudeand doesn't want anything to do with my Wife or 2 girls:sosad But she still loves and cuddlesMe!:hug::inlove::brat:



*TwistedBunny:*Thanks!I think So Too. 



Now More Adorable Pics! She's beenexploring all over the house a Binkies all the time but this littleBugger is Sooo Quick that I haven't gotten a Pic Yet!



















Pebbles Submits to Daisy!:bow







*MerryChristma**s!*ToEveryBody on RO!:reindeertongue:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Bunny Lover (Dec 25, 2006)

awsome Mongo Mansion!!!!

Mongo should really love it in there!!!



Celine:bunnydance:

"rather be hated for who you are,than be loved for who you aren't!!"


----------



## shye (Dec 25, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!:santawink:

Chad,Shye,Nuggles, Nibbles

All foster Kids!:brownbunny


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh Pebbles is too cute!! Although sois Mongo and Daisy!! I am getting Bandit a friend in the nextweek or so. A Holland Lop! Always wanted one ofthose, so thats gonna be his new friend. Hopefully thebonding goes well *crosses fingers*

I know Mongo is a tort. But what do you call the colours of Pebbles and Daisy??



Crystal


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi! Crystalballl

Actually Mongo's Papers says he's AgoutiinFawn,but he does look like he's turning Tort colored to metoo,Pebbles is Tri-Colored and Daisy is an Opal.:wink



Here Area few more Pics!

























Mongo Groomes Pebbles!:yes:



 

Mongo &amp; Pebbles Play Ball.:hug:





Can't Forget My Daisy Baby!:inlove:









MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh is he a fawn? oops sorry hehehe Ihave no clue when it comes to the colours. I love theOpal. Thats nice too. I've been speaking to abreeder back and forth now. I have my heart set onTort. But the Opal is nice too. Can't wait to getBandit a buddy!!


----------



## pamnock (Dec 29, 2006)

Mongo is most certainly a tortoise. 

Mike - Your Opal girl is stunning. Can I get your permissionto use her on my site "Coat Colors of the Domestic Rabbit?"Photo credits are given (good advertising for rabbitries!)

I still have a lot of work to do on the site and am in need of many photos (anyone else have photos they'd like to share?)

http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/

Pam



ps - Mike not sure if you saw my post that Matthew received his postcard from Texas! Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi!CrystalballlI'm ReallySorry! You were Right.....atleast untilPam corrected both of us. :wink

I was Wrong, I stated the color with out looking at the pedigreepapers!:embarrassed:The Papers say Tort but I'mmore inclined to beleive what Pam says!Cause my breeder,although being a great lady hasn't been breeding but a few yearsandcould definately be wrong!

:embarrassed:Mongo's Mother is Broken Tort and His father is Cream, All I know is He's Purty and We Love Him.:inlove:

Hello!* Pam*Thank you forthe Colorcorrection andOf coarse you can useDaisy's Pics or any others I have here for your site! :wave:



I'm glad Matthew got his postcard and another Texas one ison it's way!:wink

SomeMore ?'s Please!Pam

#1 What can I doto keepPebbles white Paws fromturning orange? We just changed litterto Woody Pet From CareFresh and of coarseshe stands in thelitter box and eats her hay and does her bussiness! They weren't orangetill we changed litter and they turned that color over night?. 

#2 I found little black BB's all overPebbles houseand stuck toher hinny last night, I thought it wascecotrope's but it's super hard and looks just like charcoal ? AnyIdeas? She's 6 weeks old andsheisonly getting herPellets &amp; Timothy hay!

Thank You!

MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## pamnock (Dec 30, 2006)

*tenacrewoods wrote: *


> #1 What can I doto keepPebbles white Paws fromturning orange? We just changed litterto Woody Pet From CareFresh and of coarseshe stands in thelitter box and eats her hay and does her bussiness! They weren't orangetill we changed litter and they turned that color over night?.
> 
> #2 I found little black BB's all overPebbles houseand stuck toher hinny last night, I thought it wascecotrope's but it's super hard and looks just like charcoal ? AnyIdeas? She's 6 weeks old andsheisonly getting herPellets &amp; Timothy hay!
> 
> ...




A litter box with a wire cover keeps bunns out of the litter and keepsthose little paws clean. A number of companies carry wirecovered litter pans:

http://bunnyrabbit.com/price/groom3.htm

As for the "pancake butts" common in lops - carefully soak and removeand material stuck to her butt. Trim off excess fur and applya small amount of vaseline to keep poos from sticking.

Pam

Thank you for the use of your photos! How would you like thephoto credit to read and do you have a website you'd like includingwith the photo credit?


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi! Pam 

:foreheadsmack: I thought of the wire not long after Iposted!:embarrassed: I've got Plenty around here to make myown!:thumbup

I cut the Poops out with Kid safe scissors last night and just checked, no More stuck poops!:woohoo

I'll try the Vaseline if more gets stuck.

No credit is necessary for the pics,If you want, just my name is fine! No Website!


Thank You!

MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## pamnock (Dec 30, 2006)

Daisy is a stunning addition to my site!!!!!!!!!!!

Click on "Opal" http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/coat_colors.html

Many thanks Mike!

If anyone else has quality photos of various colors that you wouldgrant me permission to use, please contact me at[email protected]

Pam


----------



## Haley (Dec 30, 2006)

Mike, 

Im so excited to see you brought Pebbles home! She is such a doll.Is Daisystill okay with sharing her man?

Oh, and another thing that works great for keeping bunnies off thewoody pet is a stiching screen. I know those metal screens can be a bitharsh on their feet. The stitching screen is made of plastic and theyrevery cheap (like 1.00 at Michaels) and you can cut them to fit thelitter box. It also works great bc the poos stay on top so you cannotice any problems asap.

Check out Pet_Bunny's Pebbles blog for pics!http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9548&amp;forum_id=6&amp;page=4

Cant wait to see more of your trio! They are all gorgeous!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks! Haley

Pebbles is a sush asweetheart that loves giving lots of kisses.

:no: daisy is not happy at all about sharing her Man though!:laugh:

She actually raised up and :boxing my wifes hand when she reachedinDaisy's house to pick her up.:stikpoke:roflmao:

I've told the girls over &amp; overto let her come out on her on! :foreheadsmack: :headsmack

I think her horrmones kicked into overdrive after Meeting Pebbles,She'sstill trying to mount her (but no biting or scratching)whenever they're are out together but she hasnever tried to mountMongo at all. 


I'm sure she's justestablishing her dominanceandher place in thepecking orderover pebblesandshe has gotten a real attitude toward everybody except forMe &amp; Mongo. :biggrin:

She is starting tocalming down just a tiny bit though!:nerves1 :wink


Thanks for reminding me about the stiching screen, I couldn't rememberwhat it was called. I'm going to pick some up for all 3 Bunstomorrow! :bunnydance::bunnydance: :bunnydance:

I'm uploading pics now and should have more posted by tomorrow!:thumbup

:wave:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Dec 30, 2006)

This sounds like a case where you need TheBunFather to intervene. I will make them an offer they can'trefuse....either behave...or I'll come and sit on them till the countof 10. (I only weigh 17 pounds and I'll be very careful).

Let mom know if you need me....

Hey...do you pay craisins for breaking up fights? Bananas?

I oughta look into this as a new occupation!

(That'll teach mom for giving my bedroom to Eric).

The BUNFATHER*

tenacrewoods wrote: *


> Thanks! Haley
> 
> Pebbles is a sush asweetheart that loves giving lots of kisses.
> 
> ...


----------



## pamnock (Dec 30, 2006)

Pebbles actually appears to be a broken tort,but I wanted to give you a "heads up" on breeding tris if she is indeeda tri . . .

If she is a tri, she's a "tort" tri (a DQ for showing due to theshading). Tris/harlis should never be mixed with self colorslike tort, black, etc. The proper colored tri is an agouti,so should only be used with agouti colors such asred/orange/fawn. They shouldn't be bred with colors such aschestnut because it produces harle markings in those colors (a DQ).

Here's a photo of a castor mini rex with a harle marked bellyhttp://www.arba.net/jtwatch.htm

Here's a yahoo group for tri colored lop breeders which has a lot ofinfo on tri color geneticshttp://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/tri-colorlopbreeders/



The ej (harlequine gene that tris have) can be a pain to work with andit can produce a lot of unshowable colors. It should be keptisolated in a breeding program that is just for producing tri colorsand never mixed with tort.

Pam


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh! TheBUNFATHER MyHero!:great:A ladies ManExtraordinare!:bow :bow



A ? Please: Dear *BUNFATHER
*
As you know, from all yourWorldly Wisdom,Daisy and I are in love so I don't thinkthere'll be any problem with usbondingbut thenthere'sPebbles!

Dad'sgetting a Netherland Dwarf given tohim by MyBreeder in just 2 more weeks and he can Choosebetween eitheraBuck or Doe! 

Now The tuffQuestion: *O' Wise One* :bow

What if Daisy doesn't except Pebbles into My harem?ShouldDadjust get a Buck to Bond with Pebbles? 

I wouldn't like That Very Much.:growl:

Then we'd Have to have2 Large NIC homes(lessRoom)or shouldhe juststick with hisOriginalPlan and have1 Big"Mongo's Gigolo Bungalow":yes::laugh:





Your Humble Student!:bow :bow:bow :bow
Desperate Trying To Follow in yourFootsteps!




* [suP]HELP!
[/suP]*Mongo:roflmao:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi! Pam It's OK!:biggrin:

We don't plan on breeding any of them!:no:

The Wife and I Have desided that we would justkeep a few Sweet little House Bunnies to Love!:inlove:

I'll look ather Papers and tell you her Pedigree later if you'd Like ?

All I rember off hand is she was Listed asOpal.:dunno:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## pamnock (Dec 30, 2006)

I may have mixed up the names - the one is mostcertainly an Opal. The other appears to be a broken tort, butmay be a torted tri.

Either way, both are absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!!!

Pam


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow! Pam

Are you Always right?:faint::bouquet:Of Coarse You Are! You areGood!:great:

Pebbles is a Broken Tort and the Litter the breeder justhadare Tri-Colored so it was My mistake and Yes Daisy is anOpal, guess I need to check papers before I engage myMouth!:embarrassed::wink



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Dec 30, 2006)

Dear Mongo,

Thank you for the compliment. Now if I could only get mom to see me in the same way....oh well!

I would definitely advise your dad to get another doe instead of a buck. Here are my thoughts on this.

First of all, while does can be more territorial, having another buckaround, even altered, can cause a bit of a ruckus. Even though mom hadme "altered" (remind me to tell you about that later)....I still don'tlike it when a buck comes around. For some reason, even an altered buckwants to challenge my authority. The does automatically accept it.

Does however...even if they are territorial...are usually very easy forme to get along with. They know that I will take their side againstbreeder mom and I will encourage them to get along with a gentle nip ifthey continue to fight. (There is nothing quite like taking a nap witha doe on either side of you).

Your dad needs to remember that even if Daisy doesn't accept Pebbles,that Pebbles is still young enough to bond with another girl -especially if it is a young girl. My personal opinion (although yourdad should check the board for advice on bonding) is that two younggirls who are brought up together from a young age...can get along justfine.

I would suggest that your dad take Pebbles along to the breeder andhave her play with the litter and see if one rabbit in particular getsgroomed or grooms her or whatever. This way you can find one that fitsher personality.

I think the NIC cage idea your dad had is wonderful...butremember...free roaming is better. Do your best to learn how to get outof the cage (don't tell your dad I said that) and use ONE spot for yourdroppings and show your dad that you can be litter box trained andtherefore deserve to be free roaming. 

Now .... about being altered. Let me take a minute and tell you aboutthat. What my mom did was to take me to a special place (I'd recognizethe smell anywhere now) and leave me there. She cried when she left andI thought it was because she would miss me...but when I found out whatI happened, I cried too. They petted me and were very nice to me andthen they put me in a box where I got sleepy. Now..here isthe important part. DON'T GO TO SLEEP!

When I woke up - I was missing two things....my "man things" as momcalls them. I hurt too. The people there petted me and lovedon me and gave me stuff so I didn't hurt so bad...but all I wanted todo was curl up in a corner and cry. How was I going to let mama know Iwasn't a man bunny anymore? (Tio &amp; Kyo went at thesame time and they were crying in their carriers too).

I don't think mama knew what would happen - but she cried when shepicked us up anyway. She loved on us and gave us craisins and shepetted us and gave us something every few hours for a day or so thatmade us not hurt so bad.

But our pride was hurt...and we never were quite sure how to tell her what they did to us at that place.

So my advice to you? DON'T GO TO SLEEP. Cover up your manparts.....or better yet - don't get in the pet carrier if you see yourdad bring it out.

Well, I must go. 

The BunFather*

tenacrewoods wrote: *


> Oh!The BUNFATHERMy Hero!:great:A ladies ManExtraordinare!:bow :bow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pamnock (Dec 30, 2006)

*tenacrewoods wrote: *


> Wow! Pam
> 
> Are you Always right?:faint::bouquet:Of Coarse You Are! You areGood!:great:
> 
> ...






Yes Mike, I am ALWAYSright- exceptwhen I am wrong :baghead



Pam :bunny24


----------



## tenacrewoods (Jan 1, 2007)

The BUNFATHER

Mongo says thanks for theadvice, and we hope to get the pretty little Netherland Doe we firstdecided on but we'll take Pebbles along and let her Chooseforherself.:jumpforjoy:

Our goal is to let our bunnies all have free run of the Living room,dining Rm &amp; kitchen but it's impossible until Mongo's Fixed.



Pam hahaha! Good One!:laugh:



Here's More Pics of The Clan!



























MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 1, 2007)

Soo cute! Dallas wants to go play with Daisy and Pebbles. This is what he has to say about Mongo being near them.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 1, 2007)

Yikes, Mike, you went over 24hourswithout posting! We were about to send the(inter)national guard out looking for you! 

You were missed!! 

Hope you had a very happy holiday! 

Hope Santa was good to you all! :gifts:

:happynewyear:

All the best for 2007!

sas :toast:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi! JadeIcing

I love that shot of Dallas.:laugh: :brat:



It's not Mongo thats the problem He plays well withothers:wink,it's Daisy being jealous of poor littlePebbles!:rollseyes



Now how could She not like this little Cutie!:inlove:



















MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 1, 2007)

Well Mike, I brought my Holland Lop hometoday! Her name is Holly, she's a Harlequin, and she's justadorable. Here she is (check out my new blog that I gotcombined with Bandit's - CrystalBall's Babies)


----------



## tenacrewoods (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi! Crystalballl

I was just looking at your thread and saw her and she's absolutelyBeautiful!:inlove::great: congratulations.By theway I loved Your Christmas Pics with Santa.:yes:

I will go back and leave a reply and say Hi to BanditToo.:wink :wave:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## ec (Jan 2, 2007)

Pebbles is beautiful - but I can understand why Daisy would be ticked off, especially seeing that she's still intact.

Y'know, bunny adolesence can be pretty crazy!  

Just hang in there...


----------



## tenacrewoods (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah! ec

We're still working on getting Mongo fixed firstsince he's the only Buckand is 6 monthsoldandDaisy just turned 4 months old but she'llbespayed of next month hopefully,if our financeswillallow it.:wink

My girls and I are going to A Rabbit Breeders Show a Montgomery CountyFair Grounds the weekend of the 13th and we'll bepicking upour new Netherland Dwarf while there!:dancing:

This will be our first Rabbit Showand Iknowwe'll have a great time!:yes:



No! I'm Not carrying my Wallet.:no:

Hope You all had a Great New Year's Day.:great:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 5, 2007)

Make sure to bring a carrier for the new bunnies you'll bring home w/ you. 

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2007)

:yeahthat

Plus no need for wallet. All it takes is....

"Hi my name is name. I breed *breed name*."

"Hi my name Mike. When can I go to your place and pick up *doe*."



They know when they have a sure thing....and you are a sure thing....



Or maybe you will show will power....:laugh:



Ali, Ringo, Samantha, Connor, Teresa, Dallas and zoo crew


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey....as long as he doesn't check the back of his shirt where it says "SUCKER".......

Oops...I wasn't supposed to mention that - was I?

Peg*

JadeIcing wrote: *


> They know when they have a sure thing....and you are a sure thing....
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe you will show will power....


----------



## tenacrewoods (Jan 5, 2007)

hahahaha! You Two arejust ToooFunny.:laugh:

MY wife has put her Foot down and *Thumped MeOff*! She says: "No More Bunnies",Wejustdon't haveany moreroom!

Ive taken over the entire Living Room &amp; DiningRoomwith NIC cages &amp; bunny Stuff, now how many wifeswill lettheir Husbandsdo that?:yes:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2007)

Once they are bonded more room!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok....so I'm a breeder...but at times I've hadbunnies in the bathroom, bedrooms, even our master bedroom (still havefour that live there now). Around election time in November my husbandput his hand over his heart and proudly proclaimed, "And if I amelected husband...I promise a bunny in every room..."

Then he winked at me and said, "You know I don't REALLY mind....much....don't you?"

So you still have a master bedroom.....and a kitchen.....and the girls' rooms.....



Peg*

tenacrewoods wrote: *


> hahahaha! You Two arejust ToooFunny.:laugh:
> 
> MY wife has put her Foot down and *Thumped MeOff*! She says: "No More Bunnies",Wejustdon't haveany moreroom!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pipp (Jan 12, 2007)

:waiting:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2007)

Yup waiting!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 13, 2007)

Mike - you might want to tell your wife that it COULD be worse.

For four out of the last five nights - I've slept with a rabbit in my arms (wrapped in a towel).

And Art thought nothing would ever come between us.....even after 27 years of marriage...

I'm not sure what I'm going to name this buck but when I know for sure he's made it...he's getting a name...

See.....you don't have to limit rabbits to just the living room!!!

Peg


----------



## tenacrewoods (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello! everybody!

Long time no See!:wink I'vebeen rebuilding my front porch and helping my Nephew build a StorageShed so I'm sorry I haven't kept yall up to date on my bunnyadventures!

Well I picked up my new Baby Netherland Dwarf today and weenjoyedour veryfirst rabbit show except for thelast part just before leaving! :foreheadsmack:


I meet Mongo'sBreeder there to get theour newBabyand I ran into the young lady (Jennifer) that sold meDaisy as she was showing and selling a few Bunniesofher'stoo.

My daughters were running all over the place, petting andholding every bunny that anybody would let them touch. They even got tolearn how to syringe feed a 28 day old jet black HollandLopBaby and that was one ofthe most precious thingsI've ever seen.

Mongo Pebbles and Daisy are all doing Great,Mongo's stillnot neutered yet as my wife Had to go out of town Thursday and won't behome until later this evening and she's been super busylately,which is a good thing I guess except I Miss Herbunches!

Well on to the Bad news: About 10 minutes before leaving theshowmy girls and Iwent and picked up our new BabyNetherland Dwarf which they named "Baby Boo".

We were walking around,saying our goodby's to friends we knew and newone's we'd just met when Jennifer (Daisy's Breeder) walks up from outof no where and hands my youngest daughter this Fluffy Little WhiteLionhead Buckthats 5 months old and ask if we wanted a FREEBunny!

Of course since my little girl was holding itandthis Breederknew I'd just bought the Netherland,Shesaid we could give it to someone else if we didn't want tokeep him.:foreheadsmack:

I informed her we just came to pick one up andthere was NO Way that we wanted another one.

I tried to talk a few people into taking him but every time I talked toanyone my little girl would turn her back so they couldn't see him orshe'd walk a fewsteps away.:disgust:

Little Brat's, Both Girls,the breeder andmyownlittle girl knew just how to manipulate Me and they weredoing a wonderful Job! :embarrassed:

Well I brought 2 Bunnies home from the ShowToday!:laugh:You canJust Plaster a GreatBig "Sucker across My Forehead".

My little girl just wouldn't part with him and batted herebig blue Eyes and put a frown on her face everytime I mentionedanything aboutit.:whatever

He is a very Sweet Boy that loves to be held and cuddled morethen any 5 month old Bunny I've ever run across, He's White with SablePoint markings and is quite Beautiful and My babyNetherland,In my:whistlingHonest Unbiased opinion, She is just about themost Beautiful ND I've ever seen.:roflmao:



Without further Ado here's the new Members of Ten Acre Woods!













OK! Bunny doesn't have a name yet as he was a total surprise and wecan't seem to come up with a Masculine name that fits a White FluffyBunny so "Any Suggestions would be considered and appreciated.:wink :wave:













Oh! I'll Post More newPics of Mongo, Daisy and Pebbles tomorrow!





Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 14, 2007)

[align=center]_*SUCKER!!!!!

(But at least it was a LIONHEAD....
*_[align=center]_*LIONHEADS RULE!!!)*_
[/align]_*(from a totally unbiased lionhead breeder)

*_[align=left]_*Butseriously now Mike- are you SURE it is a sable point? To me it lookslike a broken tort buck without much for markings (like aCharlie)....and not a sable point.

Just my .02 ~ maybe Pam or someone else will break in and verify it.

Peg

P.S. Did you ever see Star Wars (the original movie?). Yourlionhead looks like he has a teddy coat - and I have one like that(only with more spots) that we named "Chewbaca" 'cause he looks like a"walking carpet" (per Princess Leia's comments to Hans Solo")
*_[/align][/align]


----------



## tenacrewoods (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi! TinysMom

No! I'm not sure of anything about this bunnyexcept that he's white with some brown markings and Definately aMale!:laugh:



Oh! By the way, if the Wife doesn't want to keep him thenyou'll bewelcome to come by andpickhim upatanytime! :wink





Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 14, 2007)

Well I am just going to say............



Told ya so!



So cute. You remind me of my husband. 



Tiny did you see the lionhead in the rescue section I put up?


----------



## 2bunmom (Jan 14, 2007)

I think that you should name himRascal. The little rascal just wormed his way into awonderful new home. Both your new babies are justas cute as the bunny crew that you already have. I guess youhad better start building on that new bunny room!!!! Beckie Trouble and Trixie


----------



## tenacrewoods (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi! JadeIcing

Yeah! Yeah! Yeah!You were right :biggrin:but atleast I didn't have to use my wallet to get a second bunandit's a good thing too as my wife is 200 miles away from home and hereAlternator just went out on her Car, On a Sunday morning NOless!:growl:Money! Money! Money!:dunno:



*2bunmom* Thank you!
I do have a 14ft X 36ft Back Deck that wecouldbuild a nice size bunny room attachmentonto,:roflmaor go with my original plan and just turn MyLean-too into a Rabbitry, :dancing::no:but I don'tthink the wife is going to go for the attachmentto the houseeither.



The Poor Little Lionhead must have been terrible mistreatedas he jumps or coware's down at everything he see or hearsandis hiding in the corner of his NIC house and doesn'tseemtowant toomove.

He will let you hold &amp; cuddlehim butcoware's downwhen anyone goes to touch him, he even coware'sdown to the new baby ND.:tears2: onder:JustMakes me wonder how his previous human's treatedhim?:sad:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'llUnderstand"


----------



## naturestee (Jan 14, 2007)

Again proving why I'm not going to a rabbit show, ever.

Congrats on the babies, they're beautiful! How did thebreeder get the lionhead, was he dumped on her? I know a lotof people assume that breeders would just _love_ to have unwantedrabbits dumped on them. Oh well, at least he has a good homenow. I hope he settles in and calms down soon. Helooks like a sweetie!


----------



## ec (Jan 14, 2007)

OK, this is the *last* straw - tomorrow I'm jumping in my car and heading for Cut N Shoot to bunnynap your new babies!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 14, 2007)

:tantrum:OK, as I said on anotherthread, this isn't fair!!! I just told my husband I amgetting another one and that's it.

Mike, congrats on your new additions-again :disgust:.

The poor lionhead. I wonder why he's scared. Maybe he just needs some settling in time and some treats.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Jan 14, 2007)

naturestee

Yeah! the Lionhead was just dumped into her lap at theshowand she had no room to keep him so she dumped him onme.:foreheadsmack: :roflmao:


*ec* Hahaha!You'll never find my Place,I'm so far in the sticks that the mailmansome times gets lost .:laugh: But your welcome to visit anytime andThanks for the compliments!:wave:



*Snuffles* 

Thelionhead is finally coming around slowly but surely andhehas to be one of the sweetest and softest Bunnies I've everheld.:inlove:

Oh! my daughter has named him "Teddy" because*Tinysmom* said he was a TeddyBearLionhead.:wink

The little netherland Dwarf "Baby Boo"is one activelittle Bugger and she get's into everthing but love cuddlesandpetting but notto crazy about beingheld.:heartbeat:

We're also going to have to redo our Blockades as she's so tiny she canfit in and underplaces that I don't think a even tinylittlemouse could get into.:biggrin:

She even fits completly down into my shirt pocket.:hug:

My other Bunnies all seem to lovethe ND and theLionheadbut Mongo doesn't appreciate me bringing another Buckinto his Harem.:laugh:

Mongowent over to Teddy's cage and started Trying tofightwith him thru the wire but Teddy defended himself andgrowled back at himwhich scared Mongo to deathandhe ran back to his own house. :yes:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 14, 2007)

Actually, the more I look at it - the less I think he's a teddy - but I'd have to see him in person to make a real judge of it.

I'm really so happy you have a lionhead. I wish it had been one ofmine....because then I'd already know all about its personality...butoh well. I think you'll really enjoy him once he comes out of hisshell. My lionheads are great with people - but I will warn you - thathaving them around is like having a 2 year old. (Imagine having 40 2year olds in my rabbitry? Yeah....no wonder I'm exhaustedsome days).

Anyway - I want to warn you of a few things about lionheads.

a. They love to explore - even more so than some other breeds (althoughPuck my Holland is very much this way). For instance, I've had themjump onto a chair and then onto the table when they got into the diningroom. When I caught Titania...she was shredding my mortgage bill.

b. They love to look innocent. DON'T BELIEVE THEM. They lie. 

c. They usually get along well with other breeds.Right now I have some living together with a couple of hollandlops.....they get along great. They dont' like my New Zealand mix doeand she doesn't like them...but they love to jump out of the rabbitry(the girls) and go snuggle with Tiny, my Flemish Giant. (Is a flemishgiant next on your "to get" list??)

d. Mine are a bit afraid of the dog - but they will chase the cats out of the rabbitry.

Anyway - welcome to the world of lionheads. You'll love them. They are excellent for those who like lops as well..


Peg


----------



## Haley (Jan 15, 2007)

Congrats Mike and family! What beautiful bunnies you brought home!

I love your little Netherland. Her (is it a her or a him?) markingsalmost look like a little dutch when you just see theface.Very adorable!

And welcome to the lionhead club!! Im with Peg, it does look like abrokentort (much like the wonderful Mr. Tumnus). Ilovethe markings on brokens! And Peg is right about lionheadsand their curious nature. Ive caught Mr. Tpulling bills andpapers off the coffee table and running around the room with themhanging from his mouth! He also loves to climb anything and everythinghe can. 

Cant wait to see and hear more about these newest additions. Your girlsareso lucky to have a dad who does all this with them, andenjoys it as much as you do (actually, maybe more than they do?)


----------



## Pipp (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey Mike! :attention:

We're calling out the search parties!rivateeyes

:? You okay? Hope you're not feeling poorly. :imsick:

Where are you? :lookaround :airborne:



sas :expressionlesset al


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 21, 2007)

We miss you Mike! You have to some see my two new additions. Ones a lop!


----------



## shye (Jan 21, 2007)

:what! Mike is missing!!! Oh dear, hope everything is ok.

could be he is trying to adjust to all the extra cuteness in his home!Not to mention all the extra :sweepthat comes with the extra:brownbunny!! :bow

Shye, Nuggles, Nibbles, Hoppidy,

Stella, Dalloris, Weeone, Peabody, Porter, Yeller,

Georgie, Zipper,.........to be continued next week 

(after I peek in the nest and hope Weeone dont try to kill me)

:melodramatic


----------



## mambo101 (Jan 21, 2007)

Where you at Mike????!!:shock:


----------



## Haley (Jan 21, 2007)

Ive been wondering the same thing...

Maybe hes spendingall histime being a devoted bunny slave ?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 21, 2007)

I've been kinda concerned myself onder:.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello! Everybody *Here I AM:dancing:*

No need for concerned and Thank you all for making me feel Wanted.:kiss:

I'm just Hunky-Dory:yes:that's why I haven't been around lately. 

Now that I've been feeling better,I'm trying to catch up on work thatI've been neglecting here around the Ranch!

When I feel good I never cansit still for very long!

*JadeIcing*I will go check out your 2 new Babies and Congrates!:great:



Here's some new pics of our wild Bunny Bunch!










































Notice that Baby Boo has a face full of Fur and she seems to likeit,she stayed that way till Teddy moved which was about 20 minuteslater.!

The Animals, Daisy and the Dogs have taken over our love seat,no one even sits on it anymore except the animals!:laugh:

I promise from now on "That I won't drop out of site again for morethan a day or two without letting someone in my extendedBunnyFamilyknow! Ok?:waiting: :biggrin:


MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Mike!:wave:

Yes, please let us know. We love you and we have to hearabout all your bunny antics! :bunnydance: I'm so glad youwere lucky enough to come home w/ "more than you bargainedfor". I hope to do the very same when we move, I can't wait.:happydance

Crystal :rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 22, 2007)

Well my guys aren't in my thread yet. The lop is a foster who could be Dallas and Teresas love child. The other is just cute.


----------



## Haley (Jan 22, 2007)

Hurray! Glad to hear things are going well!

I love this picture:






How adorable is that?! Daisy looks like shes saying "um..are you okay?"

Your girls are so luckyI bet they love your new animal menagerie!


----------



## ec (Jan 22, 2007)

Here are my new favorites:


----------



## shye (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Mike,

just wanted to show you the babies that were born before christmas.(Weeone and Peebodys kids)

Shye


----------



## shye (Jan 22, 2007)

This one is my favorite! So curious and always into somthing!


----------



## shye (Jan 22, 2007)

They are weened and ready to find forever homes!

Shye


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey Mike----you're how far from Houston?

Just thought....if you were looking for any more rabbits to love on....or maybe offer to foster?

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17932&amp;forum_id=7

Peg

Edited to add:

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

(hey - it was worth a try)...


:bunnybutt:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 23, 2007)

Lol no giving up I see.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello! Snuffles

Iwon't forget to keep in touch Again,:winkand I had no intentions of picking up another Bun but Kristin justwouldn't let him go and now we all Love him Like Crazy,He's a realCuddle Bunny!:inlove:



Hi!* JadeIcing*

I looked aroud thru your post and found your new Babies and theirBeautiful!:kiss:



Thanks! *Haley
*
I love that picture too and Kristin is so darngood with allour Bunnies that I really hope she sticks to her dreams of becoming aVet one day!:great:



Hey! *ec
*
I love those 2 pics also,especially the one of Baby Boo (the ND) withher face full of fur.:roflmao:



Hi! *shye*

Your new babies are just adorable as are all yourBabies,:heartbeat:And :no:I don't want anymoreBunnies!onder:



*TinysMom*

I'm about 50miles north of Houston and as I said above I don't want anymore Buns,:no:I don't want to even see any Buns thatliveclose to me because they're just too hard to turnaway!:stikpoke



*Jadeicing*

I'm not sure if that was directed to me or TinysMom,about not giving up?

I figure it's about Her not giving up on getting me anotherBun.:laugh: NO! :biggrin:



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 23, 2007)

Lol You got it right. Thank you! I think my guys are soooo cute!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey! Everyone

I haven&#39;t forgotten to keep in touch, My computer just quite on me!:growl:

Not sure what&#39;s wrong with it yet,it started off not wanting to shut off and now when it opens it immediately freezes up before windows can even open up so it&#39;s going ito the shop Monday!ullhair:

I won&#39;t be online for a few days (hopefully no longer)as I&#39;m using a borrowed Laptop to let Ya&#39;ll know I ain&#39;t Dead :biggrin:Yet,:roflmao: and all my Sweet Buns are doing Great.



Talk To Ya&#39;ll Real Soon!

Mike Evans


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey Mike - is there any chance y&#39;all will be going to the rabbit show in Seguin on March 17th? Art & I are thinking of going there to show our babies...um...bunnies...and I just thought it would be neat if we could meet you if you were there.

I promise - I won&#39;t try to send any rabbits home with you. 

Unless you want me to...

Or your daughters want me to....

Or your wife wants me to...


(But I can&#39;t promise that bunnies won&#39;t find some way to sneak home in your vehicle...I have trained them to be pretty darned smart. They&#39;re learning the difference now between car brands so they can find your truck.....

Uh...did I say that out loud?)

Seriously though - it would be nice to meet y&#39;all.

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2007)

:laugh:Ohhh I want to move to Texas. :dancing:Well just closer to my bunny friends! I want to hang out with people just as insane as me!:roflmao:



Alicia, Ringo, Samantha, Connor, Teresa, Dallas, Elvis, Foster Sweet Pea, and the rest of the Zoo Crew


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Mike. I&#39;ve just been catching up with your blog - man, where have all your new bunnies sprung up from :shock:. If anyone was in any doubt before about you being under the rabbit spell, they sure aren&#39;t now . Your babies are all adorable - too much cuteness for one family to have 

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey Mike, nice to hear from you!

As far as your computer, it almost definitely sounds like the hard drive crashed. Ours did the same thing. We tried to fix it in the bios, no luck. We would go to the computer management and the drive wasn&#39;t showing up. My BIL is a computer geek, so he walked us through it. Hope it&#39;s backed up. :shock:


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey.....watch it! I resemble that remark!

Peg*

JadeIcing wrote: *


> Well just closer to my bunny friends! I want to hang out with people just as insane as me!:roflmao:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Hey.....watch it! I resemble that remark!
> 
> Peg*
> 
> ...


 



I am very sure you do!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Mike, we need an update on all your Babies. 

It's been so long since we've heard from you. I sure hopeeverything is ok with you and your family (Bunny family too).

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny2


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes we do!


----------



## Haley (Feb 20, 2007)

Call out the troops, Mike is missing again!

:stikpoke


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 20, 2007)

*"Uncle Mike I am begging you to please bing back my friends." *


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 20, 2007)

Where are you Mike? We all miss you and your cuties!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 20, 2007)

*tenacrewoods wrote: *


> Hello! Snuffles
> 
> Iwon't forget to keep in touchAgain,:wink
> 
> ...




Yeah, remember saying this???? :disgust:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi check out Ins &amp; Outs I put an email Mike sent me so you could all read it.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

:sad:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2007)

For my friend.






Feel better!


----------



## pamnock (Mar 23, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Hi check out Ins &amp; Outs I put an email Mike sent meso you could all read it.
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:




Is everything ok with Mike and his family? 

I searched for a while for the "Ins &amp; Outs" you referred to, but couldn't find anything.

Pam


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone heard from tenacrewoods? &lt;---Here


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 23, 2007)

I got an email last week from Mike read below.

Hi, Mike replied to my email saying he is going through some medicalissues regarding his back and getting anew Doctor.He said he had to let a friend take Daisy &amp; Teddy on atemporary basis as it's to overwhelming at the moment with 5bunnies. This is just until he get things straightenedout. He said this friend owns a Rabbitry.

*"Tell everyone at RO that I miss it there but I've beenpretty stressed &amp; not feeling well lately so I can't say forsurewhen I'll be returning."*

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 9, 2008)

I wonder if Mike will ever come back.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 9, 2008)

Me two I miss him SO MUCH!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 25, 2008)

Talking about old friends. I miss this one so much.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Talking about old friends. I miss this one so much.


Had to bump this. I miss you!


----------

